# Муки выбора аккордеона-итальянца



## bolunov (29 Июн 2019)

Уважаемые профессионалы! 
Ищу аккордеон, просмотрел avito и пришел к выводу, что мне нужна ваша помощь в выборе аккордеона. 
Немного о себе. Сергей, 51 год, за спиной музыкальная школа, играл все время на немецких аккордеонах Вельтмейстер, Рояль Стандарт, когда-то был призером республиканского конкурса исполнительского мастерства, но профессиональная сфера деятельности к музыке не относится - преподаю информатику в школе. Брал в руки инструмент от случая к случаю. Теперь, когда младшему сыну около трех лет, играем и поем с ним почти каждый день. Никогда не играл на настоящем итальянце (город небольшой, таковых просто нет), а все время хотелось. И вот сейчас есть возможность выделить некоторую сумму для осуществления давнего желания (которое за неимением больших денег постепенно превращается в мечту). Сумма в районе 100 000 рублей. Понимаю, что это очень мало, но при зарплате в 35000 в месяц сильно не разгуляешься.
Что играю? Народные песни, Чардаш, Карусель, вальсы, Яблочко, Цыганочка и т.д. - для души. Теперь с малышом детские песни и танцы. Классику не играю, музыкой не зарабатываю.
Что хочу? Скандалли супер VI. Хорошего четырехголосного середнячка из Италии (не Китай желательно) с хорошим звуком (можно мюзетный, можно классический). Ну если инструмент с ломаной декой и хорошей родословной, готов влезть в долги и поднять цену до 200000 (предел). Нагрузка на инструмент при моем использовании минимальна. Буду в Москве 6-7 июля по делам, времени будет мало, поэтому присмотрел место, где несколько инструментов находятся в одном месте. Да, это интернет-магазин Аккордеоншоп, про который на страницах форума услышал не очень лестные отзывы. 
О чем прошу? Если у вас есть на примете реально заслуживающий внимания итальянский аккордеон, дайте контакты. А пока оцените, пожалуйста, примерную стоимость предлагаемых лотов:
1. https://www.avito.ru/mozhaysk/muzyk...nyy_italyanskiy_akkordeon_manfrini_1218462722 Соответствует ли цене в 80 000 руб? Смущает фраза "мех чистенький" - именно эта нестандартная фраза повторяется в нескольких объявлениях про аккордеон manfrini... (развод?)
2. https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...eon_paolo_soprani_1445180894?slocation=621540 Этот инструмент как раз размещен в Аккордеоншопе. Вроде Сопрани и стоимость приемлемая. В чем подвох?
3. https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...rasnyy_scandalli_mnogotembrovyy_nov_754849026 также Аккордеоншоп. Неужели сейчас делают в Италии аккордеоны Scandalli с демпферами, или это уже голимый Китай? 
4. https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...ovyy_paolo_soprani_-_super_paolo_ii_627960831 - есть ли смысл смотреть и насколько можно снизить стоимость?
Еще по нескольким лотам написал сообщения владельцам, но кто-то молчит, другие разводят (мол инструмент в другом городе и т.д.). Так что надежда на вас, уважаемые профессионалы.


----------



## vev (29 Июн 2019)

bolunov, 

1. Вообще не итальянец
2. C данным продавцом даже присаживаться на одном поле не стоит ИМХО
3. Прямодечный Скандаль... продавец проверен временем. По крайней мере, не развод. Аккордеон весьма преклонного возраста....
4. Тот же продавец Юрий (Zet10)...

Вы б позвонили ему и обрисовали, что именно хочется и какие деньги есть. Он все расскажет. 

По своему опыту могу сказать, что даже в Москве на выбор инструмента можно потратить не одну неделю. За два дня, не зная чего хочется, купить инструмент, по-моему, нереально...


----------



## bolunov (29 Июн 2019)

Спасибо, все по существу. Очень рад, что Юрий и есть Zet10. Это, по крайней мере, уже шанс.


----------



## vev (29 Июн 2019)

bolunov написал(а):


> Спасибо, все по существу. Очень рад, что Юрий и есть Zet10. Это, по крайней мере, уже шанс.



В качестве дополнения...

Не берите разливной инструмент. Ну или очень хорошо подумайте, а сможете ли Вы долго слушать розлив. От некоторых просто уши в трубочку закручиваются. Да и не все можно на них сыграть. Классика на мюзетте - нонсенс ИМХО


----------



## bolunov (29 Июн 2019)

ОК


----------



## ugly (30 Июн 2019)

ИМХО, принципиальной разницы между хорошим немцем и ширпотребным итальянцем не будет. Ну не ставят голоса "а мано" в ширпотреб...
И по цене тоже, кстати.


----------



## bolunov (30 Июн 2019)

А хороший немец - это Супита? Мне не сильно нравится механика у немцев, по крайней мере Вельтмейстеры и Рояли Стандарты. Клавиши "запрыгивают" на ограничительные пластинки между ними. По механике Супиты не знаю, не пробовал, но внешний вид - тот же Вельтмейстр... Или нет?


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Июн 2019)

bolunov написал(а):


> Что хочу? Скандалли супер VI. Хорошего четырехголосного середнячка из Италии


Середнячок, особенно из представленных по ссылкам- не доставит радости. Он там был середнячком 50 лет назад, а сейчас просто ненадёжный ящик, требующий немалого ТО.




С Вашими деньгами можно уверенно брать хорошую Супиту, которая удЕлает престарелых середнячков "из Италии" как щенков.


----------



## bolunov (30 Июн 2019)

Спасибо, принял к сведению.


----------



## bolunov (30 Июн 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> С Вашими деньгами можно уверенно брать хорошую Супиту, которая удЕлает престарелых середнячков "из Италии" как щенков.


Скажите, а при какой сумме итальянец становится предпочтительнее немца?


----------



## vev (1 Июл 2019)

bolunov написал(а):


> Скажите, а при какой сумме итальянец становится предпочтительнее немца?



Не этот критерий надо применять... Цена - вторична. Можно за 300тр дрова купить, а можно... Как повезет.
Кроме Супиты у немцев особенно кичиться то и нечем. Супиту в нормальном состоянии можно взять 90-130тр. Опять же, как повезет. Инструмент очень интересный, но их почти все покорежили, встраивая выборку от Рубинов (ну и не только).


----------



## ugly (2 Июл 2019)

Это да, Супиты без вкряченной выборки от чего-нибудь (от Рубина до Юпитера) практически не встречаются. Но иногда это может быть плюсом, если вместе с выборкой поставили неплохие басы.
Также S4, S5. Без выборки встречаются Кантус, Консона, но они классом пониже.


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Июл 2019)

vev написал(а):


> их почти все покорежили,


Надо положить под подушку 100 тр, и искать не покорёженный. Это реально, только не надо торопиться и гнать волну. Всё будет ОК, если искать и советоваться с опытными товарищами. А в бюджетной старой Италии нет смысла никакого. Италия современная "профи"- она для профи и стОит как для профи. Я сам бы взял старую Италию для опытов, но у меня другие хотелки и другие возможности по починилингу)...


----------



## bolunov (2 Июл 2019)

Кстати, послушал на youtube scandalli brevetto 391982, действительно, не впечатляет. Мюзет начинает доставать почти сразу. Но что вы скажете про Paolo Soprani Super Paolo II, предлагается по ссылке https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...ovyy_paolo_soprani_-_super_paolo_ii_627960831 Инструмент новый. Сумма 235000 несколько выходит за мой бюджет, но по крайней мере, это достойно рассмотрения или не стоит заморачиваться? А если стоит, то на что прежде всего обратить внимание?


----------



## ugly (2 Июл 2019)

Для нового - цена ширпотреба, ждать от него божественных звуков явно не стОит.


----------



## vev (2 Июл 2019)

bolunov написал(а):


> Кстати, послушал на youtube scandalli brevetto 391982, действительно, не впечатляет. Мюзет начинает доставать почти сразу. Но что вы скажете про Paolo Soprani Super Paolo II, предлагается по ссылке https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...ovyy_paolo_soprani_-_super_paolo_ii_627960831 Инструмент новый. Сумма 235000 несколько выходит за мой бюджет, но по крайней мере, это достойно рассмотрения или не стоит заморачиваться? А если стоит, то на что прежде всего обратить внимание?



Выбросьте из головы... Во-первых, на последние деньги такое не покупают. Во-вторых, Вам некуда больше будет расти и нечего желать. Апгрейдить надо инструменты во времени, как только выросли, можно поменять на более навороченный. А купить "Юпитер" - поставить крест на покупке следующего . Ну и в третьих, не думаю, что современный Paolo уж настолько хорош


----------



## bolunov (2 Июл 2019)

Ну что же, еще одной мечте подрезали крылья... Благодарю вас, приятно иметь дело с профи. И полезно. 
С уважением, Сергей.


----------



## vev (2 Июл 2019)

Ну и не поддаваться на развод: S4/S5 НИКОГДА не были Супитами. Очень часто их продавцы так называют, что не есть правда


----------



## ugly (2 Июл 2019)

А лучше посмотрите\поиграйте\послушайте несколько инструментов в рамках бюджета, независимо от названия\происхождения. Возможно, какой и понравится. Вам не с концертами выступать на площадках, в качестве камерного инструмента сгодится и не самый топ.
Вполне могут подойти и эстрадные и даже любительские.


----------



## bolunov (3 Июл 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> А лучше посмотрите\поиграйте\послушайте несколько инструментов в рамках бюджета, независимо от названия\происхождения. Возможно, какой и понравится. Вам не с концертами выступать на площадках, в качестве камерного инструмента сгодится и не самый топ.
> Вполне могут подойти и эстрадные и даже любительские.


А что Вы подразумеваете под эстрадными? Прямодечные, или там другая классификация?


----------



## ugly (3 Июл 2019)

Эстрадные - обычно прямодечные, часто облегченные, с уменьшенным количеством голосов. Например, LMH в правой, 4 в левой.


----------



## vev (3 Июл 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Эстрадные - обычно прямодечные, часто облегченные, с уменьшенным количеством голосов. Например, LMH в правой, 4 в левой.


Ну и мы опять плавно скатились к тому самому Скандалю с сурдинами 
Чего греха таить: выбирать то не из чего... Есть старые немцы ученического плана. Кое-где поюзанные Супиты. Старые простенькие итальянцы встречаются ну и сразу топы и полутопы.... То есть, есть за 35-40 тр, а потом сразу за 200+тр...


----------



## bolunov (3 Июл 2019)

Да, кстати, того Scandalli с сурдиной уже и нет. Что подумал: надо идти сдаваться Юрию, по рукам не ударит, и выбрать у него есть из чего. А там потрогать/послушать, может что и торкнет. По крайней мере буду знать, к чему стремиться и нужно ли это мне. Вы может и застали золотой век качества и есть с чем сравнить. У меня такой возможности не было, поэтому могу смотреть их того что есть и решать, готов ли я потратить соответствующую сумму денег.


----------



## vev (3 Июл 2019)

bolunov, 

Не забудьте ночь переспать и только после этого с деньгами расставайтесь 
И если мне не изменяет память, у Юрия именно этих Скандалей было изрядно... С сурдинами...


----------



## ugly (3 Июл 2019)

bolunov написал(а):


> Вы может и застали золотой век качества и есть с чем сравнить.


А он был? Был золотой век количества, его остатки и доедаем. За счёт тиражей и цены были не заоблачные, сейчас количества нет, цены даже на китайские погремушки взлетели в небеса.


----------



## Николай Аркадьевич (3 Июл 2019)

Просто музыкантов слишком много стало....вот и приходится бедным итальянцам трудиться в три смены не покладая рук!)


----------



## bolunov (3 Июл 2019)

ugly, точно утвердать не берусь, но очень часто встречаю мысли типа "вот раньше было, не то что сейчас...". Даже в этой ветке vev писал "не думаю, что современный Paolo уж настолько хорош". Значит, были времена?..


----------



## bolunov (3 Июл 2019)

Николай Аркадьевич написал(а):


> Просто музыкантов слишком много стало....вот и приходится бедным итальянцам трудиться в три смены не покладая рук!)


Тоже не совсем согласен. Раньше музыкальные школы больше ценились, а сейчас трудно заставить среднестатистического ученика не то что в музыкалку пойти, задницу оторвать от компьютера проблема.


----------



## bolunov (3 Июл 2019)

Да и новомодные Roland с миди системами затмевают живой звук. Мы ведь тоже с приходом синтезаторов увлекались в ансамбле фонограммами с ударными машинками, всякой электронщиной, теперь хочется настоящего.


----------



## vev (3 Июл 2019)

bolunov, 
Если слышите разницу в синтетике и «настоящем», то Супита будет самое то в указанном бюджете


----------



## bolunov (3 Июл 2019)

vev написал(а):


> bolunov,
> Если слышите разницу в синтетике и «настоящем», то Супита будет самое то в указанном бюджете


Да, спасибо. Отправил сообщение Юрию, все-таки нужно трогать и пробовать. Лучше попробовать и пожалеть, чем не попробовать и потом жалеть всю оставшуюся жизнь.


----------



## ugly (3 Июл 2019)

bolunov написал(а):


> ugly, точно утвердать не берусь, но очень часто встречаю мысли типа "вот раньше было, не то что сейчас...". Даже в этой ветке vev писал "не думаю, что современный Paolo уж настолько хорош". Значит, были времена?..


Это общая тенденция. Раньше автомобили были железными, и ездили на одной машине чуть не всю жизнь. Сейчас сплошная фольга и пластмасса, срок службы определена в 5 лет, а цена - раз в пять-десять выше тех железных и вечных.


----------



## vev (3 Июл 2019)

ugly, 
Увы... НеЭластичность рынка не позволяет выпускать качественные вещи. Если Холодильник работает 20 лет, то никто не купит новый...

С аккордеонами что-то схожее, хоть и со своей спецификой. Конвейер... Себестоимость... Щупал вторую Супиту несколько лет назад... Отстой полнейший... Сам Патарини признается, что не может сделать сейчас Тот Самый Super VI... 

Короче, живем мы в неидеальном мире и надобно мириться с его несовершенством


----------



## kep (3 Июл 2019)

Есть множество аккордеонов, которые не появлялись в Союзе/России, и почитаются за шедевры индустрии: Sonola, Guerrini, Petosa, Bell, тот же Hohner Imperator. Причина, я думаю, в том, что в "золотой век" американских аккордеонов (50-е) 90% мощностей Кастельфидардо работали на США, и многие марки были заточены на их рынок. Таких аккордеонов сохранилось товарное количество.


----------



## kep (3 Июл 2019)

Вот пара примеров:


----------



## bolunov (4 Июл 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Есть множество аккордеонов, которые не появлялись в Союзе/России, и почитаются за шедевры индустрии: Sonola, Guerrini, Petosa, Bell, тот же Hohner Imperator. Причина, я думаю, в том, что в "золотой век" американских аккордеонов (50-е) 90% мощностей Кастельфидардо работали на США, и многие марки были заточены на их рынок. Таких аккордеонов сохранилось товарное количество.


Не знал, спасибо за просвещение.


----------



## bolunov (4 Июл 2019)

Уважаемые знатоки, прошу посмотреть и оценить данную модель, которая находится в Красноярске (140 км от моего дома). В объявлении указана цена 350 000 руб., висит оно не первый год. У меня впечатление, что цена сильно завышена, но хотелось бы при общении знать и аргументированно называть реальную цену. Либо отпустить ситуацию и не связываться (если цена действительно соответствует инструменту). Вот ссылка:
https://www.avito.ru/krasnoyarsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_excelsior_875980970 
Также, если не трудно, оцените еще одного итальянца с конским начальным ценником:





Купить аккордеон, гармонь, баян, БУ и новый в Новосибирске на Avito


Бесплатные объявления о продаже аккордеонов, гармони, баянов в Новосибирске. Самая свежая база объявлений на Avito




www.avito.ru


----------



## nidogopp43 (4 Июл 2019)

*bolunov! Цена этого Scandalli, ну очень сильно завышена! Полный прямодечный аккордеон 41\120. 13 регистров +тутти(загрифный) причем по факту 11 регистров разных, а 2 дублирующих это фагот и пикколо. Клава не такая "мыльная"как у вельтов, подъем клавиши не высокий. По тактильности прятный и по игре и на ощупь. В целом добрый старый итальянец эпохи 60-х годов. Орет, издалека хорошо слышно, бас ну просто НИКАКОЙ, точнее нет его((( Ценник ему 60-100т.р.*


----------



## bolunov (4 Июл 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> *bolunov! Цена этого Scandalli, ну очень сильно завышена! Полный прямодечный аккордеон 41\120. 13 регистров +тутти(загрифный) причем по факту 11 регистров разных, а 2 дублирующих это фагот и пикколо. Клава не такая "мыльная"как у вельтов, подъем клавиши не высокий. По тактильности прятный и по игре и на ощупь. В целом добрый старый итальянец эпохи 60-х годов. Орет, издалека хорошо слышно, бас ну просто НИКАКОЙ, точнее нет его((( Ценник ему 60-100т.р.*


Спасибо, ожидал примерно подобное. А не можете ничего сказать по первой ссылке (https://www.avito.ru/krasnoyarsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_excelsior_875980970 )? На мой взгляд это инструмент другого уровня. Интересует реальная цена.


----------



## nidogopp43 (4 Июл 2019)

Заявка по описанию, очень достойная, 5 голосный...это скорее всего мюзетт в так называемом фр. розливе. Инструмент считается США, хотя он только там собирался, делали это итальянцы, комплектующие тоже Италия. В теории инструмент должен звучать как минимум хорошо, а может и шикарно. Надо смотреть!!! Обязательно щупать, на слух, на нюх... и так далее) Плюшки в плане миди и т.д. спрос индивидуальный. Если на сцене или в коллективе используется аккордеон, то снимается вопрос подзвучки, причем в этом инструменте он решен идеально, снимая весь диапазон инструмента. Ценник обычный, среднячок)


----------



## nidogopp43 (4 Июл 2019)

Сергей! На сколько я помню в шапке речь шла о 100т.р. А замах пошел на концертные инструменты) Можно загнать себя в кабалу... оно того не стоит, поверьте))) Хотя дело индивидуальное) Женя (VEV), Вам не просто пожелал переспать. 100% прав!


----------



## bolunov (4 Июл 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> Сергей! На сколько я помню в шапке речь шла о 100т.р. А замах пошел на концертные инструменты) Можно загнать себя в кабалу... оно того не стоит, поверьте))) Хотя дело индивидуальное) Женя (VEV), Вам не просто пожелал переспать. 100% прав!



nidogopp43, Вы правы, для меня 100 000 рублей комфортная цена, сумма в 200 000 максимально допустимая (в первом сообщении она также была указана). Далее по ситуации. На счет "переспать", намек понял по оригинальному сообщению от VEV и полностью с ним согласен. Сам в азартные игры не играю и в кабалу не стремлюсь. Но, покупать вещь, которая не соответствует твоим представлениям/ощущениям/эмоциям и т.д., тратя ощутимую для тебя сумму, для меня хуже, чем не покупать ее вообще. Вот такие качели: брать/не брать.


----------



## nidogopp43 (4 Июл 2019)

Опишу свой случай) Я зарабатываю на жизнь музыкой, в том числе игрой на аккордеоне. Это концерты, выступления в различных мероприятиях, разного формата в своей области и в России. Начинал на вельте, да инструмент легче итальянцев и т.д. Но уставал в разы больше. Часовой концерт (сольник) стоя на немце, равен 2 часам на итальянце. А почему? Потому, что ответ инструмента сильно разнился. Принял решение купить итальянца, да ощутимо было для семьи по бюджету. Но я его уже несколько раз окупил. Машину брал, чтобы она меня возила на эти концерты по точкам да и регионам. Оправдал! Но как только активность и заработок упал, продал авто, дешевле передвигаться на друзьях и такси)))), чем содержать авто со всеми вытекающими расходниками, налогами, ОСАГО, бензин с плавающим ценником и т.д. Хотя взяв себе итальянца, я не поднимал ценник за выступление, говоря о том что этот инструмент звучит иначе, он концертный и... Заказчика и слушателей это никак не интересует. Это если коротко...


----------



## bolunov (4 Июл 2019)

Ну да, все логично. У меня немного другая ситуация. Музыкой не зарабатываю, поэтому инструмент для души. Это как съездить куда-либо за границу на отдых - деньги тратятся на впечатления/ощущения/эмоции. Параллельно удар по бюджету. В то время, когда доллар стоил около 30 рублей, и мы могли себе позволить некоторые накопления, каждый год летом посещали одну из недорогих стран (Черногория, Греция, Китай, Вьетнам, Таиланд). С 2015 года обменяли квартиру на коттедж, влупили кучу денег на доплату и год ремонта своими руками. Ни о чем не жалеем (другой уровень комфорта, хотя и другой уровень обслуживания), но про заграницу пока забыли напрочь. И вот сейчас, расплатившись с ипотекой, имею сумму 100 000 без необходимости брать кредит (задолбался кормить банки), либо еще раз залезть в долги и получать моральное удовлетворение. Но тогда придется подрабатывать репетиторством - подготовкой выпускников к ЕГЭ по информатике. То есть у меня инструмент не источник заработка, а фетиш.


----------



## nidogopp43 (4 Июл 2019)

Ну тогда терпения и УДАЧИ!!!) Промониторил сегодня "Авито", честно, ничего не увидел интересного. Возможно завтра и появиться. То, что новое не впечатлило, к сожалению(((


----------



## bolunov (4 Июл 2019)

Да, спасибо. И спасибо всем, кто меня продвигал к моей цели. Созвонились с Юрием, есть предложение, будем трогать/слушать/смотреть/нюхать...


----------



## kep (4 Июл 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> Заявка по описанию, очень достойная, 5 голосный...это скорее всего мюзетт в так называемом фр. розливе. Инструмент считается США, хотя он только там собирался, делали это итальянцы, комплектующие тоже Италия. В теории инструмент должен звучать как минимум хорошо, а может и шикарно. Надо смотреть!!! Обязательно щупать, на слух, на нюх... и так далее) Плюшки в плане миди и т.д. спрос индивидуальный. Если на сцене или в коллективе используется аккордеон, то снимается вопрос подзвучки, причем в этом инструменте он решен идеально, снимая весь диапазон инструмента. Ценник обычный, среднячок)


Если повар нам не врет, инструмент изумительный. Профи любят Excelsior за джазовый звук, но то для 4-голосных моделей, а здесь классом выше




Ну и Orla - если работает, вполне может доставить.


----------



## vev (4 Июл 2019)

kep, 

Костя, пятый голос я б в минусы относил, а не в плюсы. Инструменты получаются более громоздкие и более тяжелые... 
Ну а так, инструмент своих денег должен стоить, если все с ним в порядке.


----------



## kep (4 Июл 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Костя, пятый голос я б в минусы относил, а не в плюсы. Инструменты получаются более громоздкие и более тяжелые...


Жень, ты же меня в натуральную величину видел - что мне дополнительная тяжесть?  (для не видевших - 195см/100+кг)
А дополнительный голос - дополнительная краска, его же не только в мюзетте используют, там с ним другие регистры есть.


----------



## ugly (4 Июл 2019)

Какая ещё может быть польза? Я так понимаю, фагот и кларнет в ломаной, два кларнета в разлив и пикколо в прямой... Дополнительная краска может быть от кларнета в прямой, но их там два в разлив. Так что кроме мюзетных регистров пятый голос ни для чего не нужен, и сомневаюсь, что есть регистры отдельно с таким кларнетом, отдельно с сяким...


----------



## kep (5 Июл 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> сомневаюсь, что есть регистры отдельно с таким кларнетом,


Могу ошибаться, но регистры 10-12 как раз с другим кларнетом


----------



## ugly (5 Июл 2019)

Не понимаю я в таких обозначениях, да и не видно.
Это пятиголосый инструмент? Если бы был звуковой смысл в отдельных кларнетах в прямой деке - регистров было бы существенно больше, а не 13. А так один кларнет от другого не отличается, смысл есть только в их одновременном звучании из-за мюзета.


----------



## kep (5 Июл 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Если бы был звуковой смысл в отдельных кларнетах в прямой деке - регистров было бы существенно больше, а не 13.


Да теоретически их может быть 24, но такую реализацию я видел только у Guerrini - регистры в 2 ряда. А что до кларнетов - вот на похожем Guerrini регистры:


----------



## ugly (5 Июл 2019)

Ну нормально. Судя по тому, что нет регистра с двумя кларнетами с максимальным разбросом (мокрый разлив) - это с ломаной декой. На прямодечных обычно такой регистр есть... Ну нет разницы между этими кларнетами, если они не одновременно звучат.


----------



## zet10 (7 Июл 2019)

Сегодня муки по поводу аккордеона-итальянца благополучно разрешились! Сергей купил инструмент в ломанной деке и на мой взгляд поступил совершенно правильно!Поздравляю с покупкой Сергей! Завтра еду отправлять ему инструмент т/к,в самолёте провозить его с собой был вообще не вариант, доп.место на инструмент стоит 32 тысячи рублей)))


----------



## vev (7 Июл 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> Сегодня муки по поводу аккордеона-итальянца благополучно разрешились! Сергей купил инструмент в ломанной деке и на мой взгляд поступил совершенно правильно!Поздравляю с покупкой Сергей! Завтра еду отправлять ему инструмент т/к,в самолёте провозить его с собой был вообще не вариант, доп.место на инструмент стоит 32 тысячи рублей)))


Так на чем сердце екнуло?


----------



## zet10 (7 Июл 2019)

Fantini.В этом бюджете это был самый лучший вариант.


----------



## bolunov (8 Июл 2019)

Добрый день, уважаемые профессионалы. Вчера имел удовольствие познакомиться с Юрием и с его помощью реализовал свою мечту - купил итальянца. Сегодня вернулся в Зеленогорск, и по горячим следам постараюсь описать, почему это произошло, причем так быстро. 
1. Очень важно, чтобы продавец был профессионалом и заслуживал доверия (и уважения в своей профессиональной сфере). Этому способствовал ваш форум. 
2. После немца итальянская механика подкупает своим удобством. Вот просто чувствуешь его.
3. Ломаная дека. Звучание приятное, бархатистое, более глубокое. Звук понравился. У меня таких не было.
4. После подгонки ремней инструмент становится твоим продолжением, нет никакого дискомфорта, ты понимаешь, что он становится продолжением тебя. Это не всегда объяснить - просто ты начинаешь его чувствовать. 
5. Я - любитель, нагрузка на инструмент будет минимальная, поэтому Fantini вполне подходит для моих притязаний.
Ну а если все объединить в одно целое - то просто торкнуло, или как здесь сказали, екнуло. В этот же день трогал гитару за миллион, и знаете, не тронуло никак. А здесь, вышел от Юрия и уже соскучился по инструменту. Единственно, жаль друзья в Москве не слышали (хотели, но увы), а они тоже живут музыкой (не зарабатывают, а именно живут ею) - собирают большие залы по России (чистая эстрада). 
Так что благодарю всех, кто принял участие в моих поисках и привел к успешному результату. 
Юрий, рад знакомству и большое спасибо.


----------



## nidogopp43 (8 Июл 2019)

Искренне рад за Вас Сергей))) Скорее всего с немцем Вы попрощались навсегда. Дрова, так однажды сказал известный аккордеонист, корифей... увидев мою, на тот момент единственную и любимую "Стеллу".


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

bolunov, 
Мое праздравления 

Надеюсь, разочарований не будет, а будет сплошное удовольствие от игры. Только не пытайтесь идти моим путем и менять инструменты, как перчатки  Не советую... В любом инструменте косяки найти можно. Инструменты живые и звучат по-разному день ото дня и от Вашего настроения. Я зачастую не полностью доволен своей Victoria, а уж инструмент такого уровня еще поискать надо...


----------



## nidogopp43 (8 Июл 2019)

Евгений! Идти твоим путем, не сможет себе позволить среднестатистический россиянин. Избранных лишь только...коснутся эти муки


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> Евгений! Идти твоим путем, не сможет себе позволить среднестатистический россиянин. Избранных лишь только...коснутся эти муки


 Издевайся-издевайся... Ученого любой обидеть может... попробовать


----------



## nidogopp43 (8 Июл 2019)

Не прав! 1000% я за наших ученых СВЕТИЛ! Никак не хотел обидеть


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Июл 2019)

Вот оно что.... . Так бы сразу и сказали).
"У меня 100 тр, если продам с себя всю одежду- 200 тр." Народ и консультировал про 100т.
А товарищ достаёт из кармана 250 000, и всем спасибо. Вот оно как...


----------



## Николай Аркадьевич (8 Июл 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Вот оно что.... . Так бы сразу и сказали).
> "У меня 100 тр, если продам с себя всю одежду- 200 тр." Народ и консультировал про 100т.
> А товарищ достаёт из кармана 250 000, и всем спасибо. Вот оно как...


А рояли они завсегда в кустах стоят!))))
Я за него искренне рад, поздравляю с новым другом!)


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

Kuzalogly, 
Саш, ты неправ.... Он достает всего 200


----------



## bolunov (8 Июл 2019)

Кажется я что-то пропустил... Еще раз спасибо. Не знаю как у других, а у меня нередко бывает так, что изначально ставишь планку по возможностям и подбираешь себе под исходные параметры. А затем, по мере углубления в тему, понимаешь, что нужно или отказаться (что уже почти произошло, кажется на второй странице ветки), либо менять параметры. Справедливости ради, в первом моем сообщении было от 100 (исходный вариант) до 200 (если инструмент действительно того достоин). Получилось 200+, но главный критерий - это нравится/не нравится, твое/не твое. А это сработало на 100%. И потом, платишь однажды, а пользуешься долгие годы.
Евгений, я умею ценить то положительное, что есть, и закрывать глаза на некоторые недостатки. Я Вас услышал, тем более что да, у меня даже возможности менять инструменты не будет.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Июл 2019)

Да никто не возражает. Просто этот Фантини висел в продаже за 250. Экономия- наш путь.


----------



## zet10 (8 Июл 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Да никто не возражает. Просто этот Фантини висел в продаже за 250. Экономия- наш путь.


Было такое, но Сергей заранее обрисовал мне ситуацию, все по человечески объяснил и я пошёл ему на уступки, в итоге сошлись на 200 с копейками ,плюс бонусом отдал ещё в придачу комплект новых ремней к нему! Я всегда за здравые цены и разумный торг! Вобщем пусть играет себе на здоровье и вспоминает добрым словом, может ещё и пригодимся друг другу......... 

P\s 
Vev,Жень ты прям читаешь мои мысли))).... Я кстати рассказал Сергею про твой путь выбора инструментов,он меня заверил что таким путём не пойдёт! Так что ты в своём роде один такой Супер-человек, и "пальму первенства" ещё не скоро найдётся смельчак у тебя отобрать!!!Это я на полном серьезе ,без шуток!


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

Kuzalogly, 

Юра всегда готов идти форумчанам навстречу  Ну, чтоб в нашем полку прибывало, готов даже собственный карман недокормить


----------



## zet10 (8 Июл 2019)

Все правильно! Я то же за то что б люди играли и получали удовольствие! Бить ценами по рукам задачи не стоит,и так в нашем игровом баянно-аккордеоном деле все мягко говоря "зыбко", поэтому по мере возможности надо помогать людям покупать хорошие инструменты по адекватной цене,дай Бог что б это все развивалось и было бы больше адекватных людей понимающих и слышащих!


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

zet10 Я в этой ветке повесил несколько видео с демо аккордеонов. На мой взгляд, это сильно помогает в оценке (не заменяя личное знакомство с инструментом). Может быть и Вам пойти тем же путем? Тот же Fantini так и остался невыясненным для форумчан: что за зверь, как звучит, почему выбран? Могу предположить, что он близок вот к этому - так ли это?


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

kep, 
Костя, хотелось бы верить, что у него нет столь ужасного розлива...


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

vev написал(а):


> kep,
> Костя, хотелось бы верить, что у него нет столь ужасного розлива...


Спросим у шотландцев?


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

kep, 

Дети гор 

Это хорошо 5 минут послушать, а потом?....


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Это хорошо 5 минут послушать, а потом?....


Ну, французы так всю жизнь живут - приспособились


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

kep,


----------



## ugly (8 Июл 2019)

kep написал(а):


> zet10 Я в этой ветке повесил несколько видео с демо аккордеонов. На мой взгляд, это сильно помогает в оценке (не заменяя личное знакомство с инструментом). Может быть и Вам пойти тем же путем? Тот же Fantini так и остался невыясненным для форумчан: что за зверь, как звучит, почему выбран? Могу предположить, что он близок вот к этому - так ли это?


Не так. На видео - прямодечник, как результат - жесткий разлив. Тот Фантини с ломаной декой, такого разлива не может быть.


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> На видео - прямодечник, как результат - жесткий разлив


На видео - 2 голоса в tone chamber, что означает ломаную деку, не се па?


----------



## ugly (8 Июл 2019)

kep написал(а):


> На видео - 2 голоса в tone chamber, что означает ломаную деку, не се па?


ХЗ, я английский на слух не очень... Для классического инструмента мало регистров. Как минимум кларнет в прямой и ломаной деке отдельными регистрами должны быть, тут же всего 11, да ещё мастер и сверху и снизу. И нет отдельно пиколо. Это "мюзетный" аккордеон...


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> ХЗ, я английский на слух не очень...


Картинка стоит тысячи слов


----------



## ugly (8 Июл 2019)

Я знаю, что такое "tone chamber", я в слова не вслушивался, потому как в разговорном английском не силен...


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Я знаю, что такое "tone chamber", я в слова не вслушивался, потому как в разговорном английском не силен...


Понял. Он просто в названии обозначен как double tone chamber, я так и искал. На видео при переборе регистров посмотрите на 1:00
А есть техническая разница между tone chamber, cassotto и ломаной декой, или это все то же самое?


----------



## ugly (8 Июл 2019)

Это всё одно и то же.


----------



## zet10 (8 Июл 2019)

kep написал(а):


> zet10 Я в этой ветке повесил несколько видео с демо аккордеонов. На мой взгляд, это сильно помогает в оценке (не заменяя личное знакомство с инструментом). Может быть и Вам пойти тем же путем? Тот же Fantini так и остался невыясненным для форумчан: что за зверь, как звучит, почему выбран? Могу предположить, что он близок вот к этому - так ли это?



kep, Нет не так, инструмент совершенно другого плана, настроен классически с пиколло , розлив имеет но не такой "жуткий", так как был изготовлен на Русский рынок и все мои пожелания были учитаны!Как говорится в каждой стране своя специфика требования к звуку)


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> Kep,Нет не так, инструмент совершенно другого плана, настроен классически с пиколло , розлив имеет но не такой "жуткий", так как был изготовлен на Русский рынок и все мои пожелания были учитаны!Как говорится в каждой стране своя специфика требования к звуку)


Ну вот, как раз здесь бы видео такого же плана очень помогло бы. Вроде у Вас все карты на руках: инструменты, знакомые музыканты, технически все что нужно - пара приличных микрофонов близко к инструменту, да камера...


----------



## zet10 (8 Июл 2019)

По поводу видео...я думал об этом.... Не знаю, стоит ли мне их выкладыть?,так как боюсь , что тогда народ вообще обленится ,что либо визуально приезжать и смотреть.... В этом есть как свои плюсы , так и свои минусы! Вобщем пока не решил.....


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> боюсь , что тогда народ вообще обленится ,что либо визуально приезжать и смотреть...


Ну за инструментом-то всяко приедут


----------



## zet10 (8 Июл 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Ну за инструментом-то всяко приедут


Кстати не факт! Последнее время все чаще просят отправлять т/к инструмент! Хотя конечно думаю в целом ,Вы правы! Надо будет в дальнейшем так и поступать!


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> Кстати не факт! Последнее время все чаще просят отправлять т/к инструмент! Хотя конечно думаю в целом ,Вы правы! Надо будет в дальнейшем так и поступать!


Юра, ну ты то не позорься.... У нас уже есть видео обозреватели...

Ну невозможно оценить нюансы инструмента, о котором здесь есть смысл говорить, по видео. Получиться как в анекдоте: 
- Нравится ли вам Поворотти? 
- Нет
- А где Вы его слышали?
- Мне сосед Рабинович напел...


Ну вот есть две Вики: моя и Сервера. Они совершенно разные, при этом - абсолютно одинаковые по модели. И звук у них меняется со временем.... О чем видео то будет?


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

zet10
Кстати, попадались ли Вам упомянутые марки аккордеонов с американского рынка? Guerrini, Bell, Petosa, Excelcior, Sonola, Beltuna?


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Ну невозможно оценить нюансы инструмента, о котором здесь есть смысл говорить, по видео.


А что, по описанию лучше получается? А то мы в основном буквы обсуждаем, видео было бы шагом вперед по сравнению с критикой Паваротти по заметке в газете


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

kep, 

так поэтому и советуем всегда ехать и щупать/слушать/выбирать, а не читать таблицу с рангом производителя... 

Я помню, как Патарини мне озвучил ценник в 26 килоевро за "балалайку", которая и трешки не стоит. Это же Scandalli!!! И че?

Есть некие более или менее характерные черты у той или иной модели. Вот на основании их и можно предложить посмотреть именно ее... Не более


----------



## kep (8 Июл 2019)

vev 

Ну вот тебя скукожило от разлива с видео - а по описанию могло и не скукожить.


----------



## vev (8 Июл 2019)

kep написал(а):


> vev
> 
> Ну вот тебя скукожило от разлива с видео - а по описанию могло и не скукожить.



это просто настройка... Напильник, немного опыта и нет того розлива...


----------



## ugly (8 Июл 2019)

Напильник и немного опыта - это сила! Но вот с опытом и напряженка обычно, особенно если речь идёт не о Стелле, а о хотя бы Фантини.


----------



## bolunov (9 Июл 2019)

vev написал(а):


> kep,
> 
> так поэтому и советуем всегда ехать и щупать/слушать/выбирать, а не читать таблицу с рангом производителя...
> 
> ...



Расскажу с точки зрения потенциального покупателя. Сначала на Avito отбираются инструменты по цене, затем рассматриваются картинки (сколько регистров, внешний вид). Далее переход на сайт производителя и попытка максимально точно определить модель инструмента. Следующий этап - поиск видеообзоров данной модели, оценка ее звучания. И, наконец, принятие решения на счет посмотреть/пощупать/послушать. Если клиент приехал и разочаровался во французском розливе уже на очной встрече, это потеря времени продавца и клиента.
Мне повезло, я попал на сайт Goldaccordeon, другие запросто пройдут мимо (но не мимо Avito). Поэтому, Юрий, с точки зрения маркетинга, я бы делал видеообзоры моделей. Тем более, что Вы можете не только продемонстрировать звучание каждого регистра, но и качественно воспроизвести несколько музыкальных фрагментов. Клиент (типа меня, любителя) тут же поставит себя на Ваше место и сформирует в голове образ супермачо, который покоряет сцену и женские сердца. Профессионал же поймет, что имеет дело с профессионалом, что тоже будет играть на пользу обоим.
Мне понравились объявления с АккордеонаШоп тем, что у них есть физическое место, куда можно прийти и методом сравнения выбрать себе инструмент из представленного набора инструментов. Это то, чего не хватает владельцам отдельных экземпляров. Поезди по Москве, если у тебя обратный билет. А тут все сразу...
Следующий уровень - создание сайта, где будут представлены все имеющиеся в наличии инструменты - новые и б/у. Каждый инструмент представлен кратким описанием, фото с разных ракурсов и видеопрезентацией. Тогда потенциальный клиент начнет копаться, сравнивать, выбирать и, если у него серьезные намерения, мимо Вас не пройдет. Сайт можно снабдить обзорными статьями о каждой фирме, разделом/статьей с теоретическими вопросами (прямая дека и кассото, как правильно выбирать инструмент, количество регистров и т.д.), информацией о владельце (регалий в области исполнительского мастерства и преподавания у Вас хватает, в области маркетинга притянуть Ваши фото с известными итальянскими производителями, например, с Фантини). Ну и несколько ссылок на ветки с форума Золотого аккордеона. Слушайте, хороший ресурс получается, а?


----------



## zet10 (9 Июл 2019)

kep написал(а):


> zet10
> Кстати, попадались ли Вам упомянутые марки аккордеонов с американского рынка? Guerrini, Bell, Petosa, Excelcior, Sonola, Beltuna?


Попадались, в России эти инструменты практически не продаваемы, кроме Guerrini и Excelcior, и даже эти два бренда продаются с трудом. В России уже сформировался свой рынок и стереотипы.По качеству эти инструменты очень даже вполне приличные попадались,но заниматься ими черевато.
С точки зрения торговли в них нет проку ни какого, с точки зрения игры вполне возможно если цена будет выгодная,но к сожалению выгодной цены там нет! Цены очень высокие! Вообще по моим наблюдениям самые выгодные цены на инструменты в России ( б/у рынок), идиотов которые накручивают на инструменте в тридорога я не беру........ К примеру, у меня сейчас есть баян 'Fisart', за две тысячи евро в продажу( кассото, голоса а Манно). Ну где его в Европе найдёт среднестатистический Россиянин дешевле, учитывая то что надо затратиться на дорогу и провоз инструмента?


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Июл 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> сформировался свой рынок и стереотипы. По качеству эти инструменты очень даже вполне приличные попадались, но заниматься ими чревато...


Тогда в силу особых заслуг перед музыкальным искусством- не выделить ли отдельную тему "Новые поступления и инструменты срочного заказа." ? Для zet10, как исключение. Я понимаю, что везти нечто и не надеяться на наличие покупателя- это моветон. А везти со знанием, что уже ждёт конкретный человек- совсем другое дело.


----------



## kep (9 Июл 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> Попадались, в России эти инструменты практически не продаваемы, кроме Guerrini и Excelcior, и даже эти два бренда продаются с трудом. В России уже сформировался свой рынок и стереотипы.По качеству эти инструменты очень даже вполне приличные попадались,но заниматься ими черевато.


Да, похоже рынок не обманешь  Я вижу все эти бренды в Штатах по разумной цене, но - "за морем телушка - полушка, да рубль перевоз". 
Спасибо, Юрий.


----------



## kep (9 Июл 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Тогда в силу особых заслуг перед музыкальным искусством- не выделить ли отдельную тему "Новые поступления и инструменты срочного заказа." ? Для zet10, как исключение.


Пожалуй, в этой ветке накидали идей на хороший онлайновый магазин  Дело за zet10 .


----------



## bolunov (20 Июл 2019)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане. Вот и получил я свой Fantini. Первым делом пробежался по регистрам, затем одел Вельтмейстер и тоже пробежался по регистрам. Потом еще раз поменял, потом еще и еще... Они разные. Не то чтобы вельт полный отстой, но сравнивать их сложно. Хотя у немца розлив мне больше нравится, но это может быть просто сила привычки. В остальном итальянец предпочтительнее: он объемнее, звучание благородное (бархатистое). Механика итальянская очень порадовала, ход клавиш меньше, исполнение получается более техничным, инструмент как-бы заговорил. Не могу сказать про качество голосов, так как мне не с чем сравнивать. 
Все-таки нужно учиться играть на качественных инструментах. На каком-то этапе немец становится препятствием для дальнейшего продвижения. Кто знает, может быть и реализовывался в музыке с профессиональным инструментом. Хотя... Друг не имеет никакого музыкального образования, но с детства писал стихи и песни. Теперь выступает по радио, имеет награды радио Шансон, собирает залы. Правда, он фанат своего дела - обменять квартиру на меньшую и на доплату взять синтезатор в 90-е годы - это надо быть помешанным на музыке...
Благодарю всех, кто участвовал в обсуждении и исподволь продвигал меня по пути выбора музыкального спутника.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2019)

Поздравляю.
Я бы этого итальянца перепилил в полнейший унисон, чтобы ощутить блаженство и комфорт. И не ходить по врачам с завядшими ушами...)))


----------



## bolunov (22 Июл 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Я бы этого итальянца перепилил в полнейший унисон, чтобы ощутить блаженство и комфорт. И не ходить по врачам с завядшими ушами...)))


Это как?


----------



## vev (22 Июл 2019)

bolunov, 

Просто настроить все голоса без розлива. Сухо в унисон


----------



## zet10 (22 Июл 2019)

Нормальный там строй! Не надо ни чего пилить)))....и строить))))


----------



## Alex33 (11 Окт 2019)

Всем, доброго дня! У меня похожая ситуация была с покупкой аккордеона, как и у Сергея (bolunov) . И тоже помог Юрий. В наличии было 300 т.р. , да и как любитель, покупать новый итальянский аккордеон не думал. Но после знакомства с Юрием, взвесив все "за" и "против" решился на приобретение "SCANDALLI super VI ". Помогло ещё и то, что инструмент делали на заказ в Италии, что позволило накопить за 5 месяцев часть денег. Продал свой "Вельтмейстер S5", занял у родственников недостающую сумму и вот уже почти два месяца я в восторге от этого аккордеона!!! 
Думаю, что мы с Сергеем дадим уверенности тем музыкантам-любителям, кто сомневается в покупке престижного аккордеона... А по-поводу звучания в розлив аккордеона могу сказать, что у каждого слух индивидуален: кому-то нравится баянный бас, а кому-то аккордеонный розлив...


----------



## Alex33 (13 Окт 2019)

Перед тем, как раскрыть тему, хотелось бы узнать такую информацию: какое количество пользователей на форуме GoldAccordion.com , средний возраст и сколько профессионалов и любителей игры на аккордеонах и баянах?.. 
А вопрос такой: имеет ли смысл любителю покупать дорогой, престижный инструмент -- аккордеон или баян?.. И можно ли назвать любителем человека окончившим ДМШ?..


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2019)

Alex33,
Все, кто не зарабатывает на кусок хлеба музыкой - любители. Ну, может, исключая окончивших консу и сидящих в офисе.

Дорогой и "престижный" инструмент любителю стоит покупать только: если не на последние и не в кредит; если он сможет "втемную" отличить его звук из-за ширмы и то, что у него есть, его не устраивает по звуку; ни и если жуть как хочется, а больше потратить деньги не на что.

Это всего лишь мои критерии... Может у кого они другие...

Правда не стоит забывать и о том, что через полгода-год "престижный" инструмент перестанет быть предметом мечтаний, а станет рутиной. Вот тогда снова появятся к нему претензии, как и к предыдущему. Ничего в мире идеального/совершенного нет


По поводу количества пользователей - около 14 тыс. Кто они? Да леший его знает.... Есть хоть какая-то активность у менее тысячи пользователей, как мне кажется. Остальные либо за нотами пришли на один-два раза, либо сидят в полном молчании и качают-качают...


----------



## Alex33 (13 Окт 2019)

Евгений, спасибо за развёрнутый ответ, особенно за "и не в кредит"!.. Но, уверен, что есть и те, кто закончил консу, а работают в другой сфере. Понимаю, что профессионал от слова профессия, но я всегда думал, что профессионал это тот, кто играя на аккордеоне или баяне владеет техникой и умением с листа читать ноты. Для меня человек, с образованием музыкальной школы уже НЕ любитель, а на порядок выше. А любитель, как я понимаю, это самоучка играющий на слух.


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2019)

Alex33, 

Не, умение читать и писать не делает из человека писателя или критика... Знание нот - это далеко не то, что делает музыканта музыкантом. Этому можно научить за месяц любого. Чтение с листа - если читать каждый день хотя бы минут по 20-30, через месяц-два и это перестанет быть проблемой. Ничто не мешает открывать песенники прям на дисплее компа и читать. Школа - это НАЧАЛЬНОЕ муз образование. 

Закончив консу человек обладает полным набором знаний и умений, чтобы считаться музыкантом. Даже на стройке он им останется ИМХО.


----------



## Alex33 (13 Окт 2019)

"Около 14 тысяч пользователей", это много!.. Если, примерно, 1000 человек активны на форуме, то почему нет новых тем для обсуждения??! Или за 11 лет сайт исчерпал свои возможности?.. Думаю, причина в этом. Прочитал ВСЁ , что есть на форуме, много полезного для себя узнал. Уверен, другим пользователям-новичкам также будет интересен этот сайт "GoldAccordion.com" .


----------



## bolunov (14 Окт 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> А вопрос такой: имеет ли смысл любителю покупать дорогой, престижный инструмент -- аккордеон или баян?.. И можно ли назвать любителем человека окончившим ДМШ?..


Во многом это индивидуально. Расскажу, как было у меня. Сколько себя помню (лет с 4-х), очень любил рассматривать ноты, хотя ничего в них не понимал. Лет в 5 отец по моей просьбе купил детский аккордеон, может полторы октавы, слева два или три ряда кнопок. Он подбирал на слух, показывал мне, я играл одной рукой. Классе в первом мне купили немецкий weltmaster 3/4. Затем меня не взяли в музыкальную школу по причине отсутствия (недостаточности) слуха, почему-то предложив пойти учиться на скрипку. И только классе в 4-м, когда я научился играть двумя руками по самоучителю А. Мирека, повторно пришел в музыкальную школу и был зачислен в первый класс. 
В четвертом классе музыкальной школы выиграл городской конкурс исполнительского мастерства, попал на межреспубликанский конкурс в г. Ашхабад (Туркмения). Так получилось, что из 4-х произведений мне зачислили три, один забраковали как не соответствующий тематике. В итоге 3-е место, смертельная обида на жюри, ну и дальнейшее обучение музыке мною не рассматривалось. 
Но любовь к музыке, к аккордеону никуда не делась. И редкие музыкальные выступления Ковтуна (интернета не было) во время обучения в муз. школе просто сводили с ума - неужели так возможно? Далее учеба в престижном ВУЗе, армия после первого курса (в 1986 году сняли бронь со студентов), полковой ансамбль, самодеятельность. Знал, что лучшими считаются итальянские аккордеоны, но не имел возможности их потрогать, поиграть на них. И постепенно появилась мечта, ибо желание при отсутствии денег постепенно превращается в мечту. Мечта поиграть на итальянском аккордеоне. У Ковтуна тоже была мечта научиться играть на аккордеоне, и он день простоял у комиссионного магазина в надежде поменять свой баян на аккордеон , что ему удалось. Теперь о том, почему я все-таки реализовал свою мечту. Если взять за основу критерии VEVа, то у меня сработали следующие: "если не на последние и не в кредит; если он сможет "втемную" отличить его звук из-за ширмы и то, что у него есть, его не устраивает по звуку; ни и если жуть как хочется." Исключение составило "больше потратить деньги не на что". 
Что имеем в результате. Fantini не есть предел мечтаний, но это совершенно другой уровень по сравнению с моим немцем. Итальянская механика позволяет то, чего на немце сделать либо невозможно, либо крайне затруднительно. Ломанная дека дает другое звучание, некую бархатистость. Звук объемный, он заполняет пространство, это сразу фиксируют мои знакомые и друзья. Прошло 3 месяца со времени покупки. За это время с удовольствием разучил вальс "Под небом Парижа" и "Домино", оба произведения в обработке Валерия Ковтуна (уж простите, мне нравятся его видение), а также Сиртаки. Вот посматриваю в сторону молдавских наигрышей. Я - любитель, так как на музыке не зарабатываю. Но на день учителя все три произведения в школе звучали и со сцены, и в компании за столом. 
До сих пор не могу понять, нужно было идти в музыку профессионально или нет. Но мечта сбылась, Инструмент - вот он, рядом со мной, и он не устареет, как тушка фотоаппарата Canon или Nikon или любой другой. Это живой звук, живые вибрации, это эмоции. Вот как определить - сколько это стоит?


----------



## Alex33 (14 Окт 2019)

А какие знания и умения приобретает человек после окончания ДМШ? После муз. училища и после окончания консерватории?.. И по сколько лет учатся в этих заведениях?..


----------



## bolunov (14 Окт 2019)

ДМШ - 5 лет по классу аккордеона.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (14 Окт 2019)

Да, в ДМШ учатся 5 лет. По окончании владеют игрой на инструменте и имеют базовые понятия о музыке. 
Идея - воспитать хорошего будущего любителя, который будет ходить на концерты и любить и понимать музыку.

В муз. училище учатся 4 года и по окончании получают право преподавать в ДМШ и их уровня (ДШИ, кружки и т.д.).
В консерватории учатся 5 лет и по окончании получают право преподавать в муз. училище.


----------



## kep (14 Окт 2019)

T


GrigoryFainshtein написал(а):


> Да, в ДМШ учатся 5 лет. По окончании владеют игрой на инструменте и имеют базовые понятия о музыке.
> Идея - воспитать хорошего будущего любителя, который будет ходить на концерты и любить и понимать музыку.
> 
> В муз. училище учатся 4 года и по окончании получают право преподавать в ДМШ и их уровня (ДШИ, кружки и т.д.).
> В консерватории учатся 5 лет и по окончании получают право преподавать в муз. училище.


А есть ли статистика: сколько выпускников реально идут в преподаватели, сколько становятся исполнителями, ну и что делают оставшиеся?


----------



## Alex33 (14 Окт 2019)

Спасибо, за быстрый ответ!.. Если любитель игры на аккордеоне это тот , кто не зарабатывает игрой, то я самоучка-слухач... Поэтому и задаю такие простые вопросы. А если Вы Сергей разучили "Под небом Парижа", да ещё и "Домино" в обработке Валерия Ковтуна, то я только собираюсь. Поможет жена. У неё за плечами муз. школа, но по классу скрипки... И Вам, Сергей, уверен, не надо сожалеть, что не пошли дальше по музыкальной тропе: у Вас всё хорошо!.. А какой процент окончивших консу устраиваются по специальности?.. В наше время не так просто найти место с достойной оплатой...


----------



## Alex33 (14 Окт 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein написал(а):


> Да, в ДМШ учатся 5 лет. По окончании владеют игрой на инструменте и имеют базовые понятия о музыке.
> Идея - воспитать хорошего будущего любителя, который будет ходить на концерты и любить и понимать музыку.
> 
> В муз. училище учатся 4 года и по окончании получают право преподавать в ДМШ и их уровня (ДШИ, кружки и т.д.).
> В консерватории учатся 5 лет и по окончании получают право преподавать в муз. училище.


Спасибо за полный ответ!


----------



## Alex33 (15 Окт 2019)

Сергей, если "Fantini не есть предел мечтаний", то какой аккордеон Вы хотели?.. Получается, как предположил Евгений:
"Правда не стоит забывать и о том, что через полгода-год "престижный" инструмент перестанет быть предметом мечтаний, а станет рутиной. Вот тогда снова появятся к нему претензии, как и к предыдущему. Ничего в мире идеального/совершенного нет". У Вас есть желание-мечта и оно обязательно сбудется... А Юрий поможет в этом. Просто надо иметь нужную сумму... Как говорят "было бы здоровье, а остальное купим"... А, интересно, у кого есть претензии к своему аккордеону или баяну?
И в чём это выражается? И какой инструмент хотелось бы приобрести?..


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Окт 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> сколько выпускников реально идут в преподаватели, сколько становятся исполнителями, ну и что делают оставшиеся?


Оставшихся Вы видите ежедневно. Они Вас на кассе спрашивают: "Пакет- надо?")..


----------



## bolunov (15 Окт 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Сергей, если "Fantini не есть предел мечтаний", то какой аккордеон Вы хотели?..


Я хотел Scandalli super vi, но это не значит, что Fantini мне не нравится, просто это инструмент по моим деньгам, и на большие траты я не согласен. Заслуга Юрия в том, что он смог предложить мне продукт вполне адекватный моим деньгам, а заслуга форума в том, что он меня вывел на Юрия, а его администраторы и просто активные участники подтвердили статус и надежность Юрия. Мы всегда стремимся к идеалу, но нужно уметь вовремя остановиться. Я буду менять инструмент только в том случае, если он станет инструментом для зарабатывания денег. Тогда да, это оправданно. Если для души, то Fantini вполне подходящий вариант. Еще раз подчеркну, что итальянская механика сильно отличается от немецкой в лучшую сторону - ход клавиш меньше, глиссандо исполняются легче. А ломанная дека дает другое звучание. Поэтому фраза "через полгода-год "престижный" инструмент перестанет быть предметом мечтаний, а станет рутиной. Вот тогда снова появятся к нему претензии, как и к предыдущему. " - она частично верна. Какой бы автомобиль вы не купили, через некоторое время вы к нему привыкаете, и он перестает быть предметом восхищения, а выполняет свои утилитарные функции. Но я не стал продавать свой старый Вельтмейстер, поэтому имею возможность сравнить то, что было и то, что стало. Это две большие разницы.


----------



## vev (15 Окт 2019)

Alex33, 

Алексей,
Вы выдержали испытание стойко и не разочаровались в своем выборе  Могло быть сильно хуже.... Я сорвался на тесте Скандаля для bombastic ... Именно это послужило отправной точкой при покупке Super VI  Причем я увидел и услышал инструмент раньше хозяина. Тут мой Super L потерял в качестве значительно


----------



## Alex33 (15 Окт 2019)

bolunov написал(а):


> Я хотел Scandalli super vi, но это не значит, что Fantini мне не нравится, просто это инструмент по моим деньгам, и на большие траты я не согласен. Заслуга Юрия в том, что он смог предложить мне продукт вполне адекватный моим деньгам, а заслуга форума в том, что он меня вывел на Юрия, а его администраторы и просто активные участники подтвердили статус и надежность Юрия. Мы всегда стремимся к идеалу, но нужно уметь вовремя остановиться. Я буду менять инструмент только в том случае, если он станет инструментом для зарабатывания денег. Тогда да, это оправданно. Если для души, то Fantini вполне подходящий вариант. Еще раз подчеркну, что итальянская механика сильно отличается от немецкой в лучшую сторону - ход клавиш меньше, глиссандо исполняются легче. А ломанная дека дает другое звучание. Поэтому фраза "через полгода-год "престижный" инструмент перестанет быть предметом мечтаний, а станет рутиной. Вот тогда снова появятся к нему претензии, как и к предыдущему. " - она частично верна. Какой бы автомобиль вы не купили, через некоторое время вы к нему привыкаете, и он перестает быть предметом восхищения, а выполняет свои утилитарные функции. Но я не стал продавать свой старый Вельтмейстер, поэтому имею возможность сравнить то, что было и то, что стало. Это две большие разницы.


Сергей, Вы достойно ответили на мой вопрос и я с вами полностью согласен!..


----------



## Alex33 (15 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Alex33,
> 
> Алексей,
> Вы выдержали испытание стойко и не разочаровались в своем выборе  Могло быть сильно хуже.... Я сорвался на тесте Скандаля для bombastic ... Именно это послужило отправной точкой при покупке Super VI  Причем я увидел и услышал инструмент раньше хозяина. Тут мой Super L потерял в качестве значительно


Евгений, а что за тест?..


----------



## vev (15 Окт 2019)

Alex33, 
все ж просто: посидев за моими инструментами, Вы не разочаровались в своих


----------



## MAN (16 Окт 2019)

bolunov написал(а):


> У Ковтуна тоже была мечта научиться играть на аккордеоне, и он день простоял у комиссионного магазина в надежде поменять свой баян на аккордеон , что ему удалось.


 Эва как вы интересно повернули эту деталь из биографии маэстро .  Но только сам Валерий Андреевич рассказывал, что менять баян (новенький, специально между прочим купленный) на б/у аккордеон ему пришлось вынужденно, из-за переполненности класса баяна, а не потому, что уже тогда он мечтал играть именно на аккордеоне.


----------



## Alex33 (16 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Alex33,
> 
> Алексей,
> Вы выдержали испытание стойко и не разочаровались в своем выборе  Могло быть сильно хуже.... Я сорвался на тесте Скандаля для bombastic ... Именно это послужило отправной точкой при покупке Super VI  Причем я увидел и услышал инструмент раньше хозяина. Тут мой Super L потерял в качестве значительно


Евгений, я разобрался о каком "тесте Скандаля..." Вы написали. Но для меня никакого испытания не было, так как я самоучка-слухач и о покупке такого шикарного аккордеона не могло быть и речи. Всё произошло случайно, а может и нет: купил аккордеон 19.08.2019года, а 19.08.1919года родился мой отец!.. Ровном 100 лет. Возможно это "небесная канцелярия" сделала мне подарок с юбилеем отца!?.
И теперь, играя на этом итальянце, чувствуешь: "Этот живой звук, живые вибрации, эти эмоции...", как писал Сергей. Женя, а твои аккордеоны - это чудо, как кто-то написал "аккордеоностроения". И я рад,что познакомился с ценителем и обладателем таких инструментов...


----------



## Alex33 (16 Окт 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Оставшихся Вы видите ежедневно. Они Вас на кассе спрашивают: "Пакет- надо?")..


----------



## Alex33 (16 Окт 2019)

Пользователь ( mikes7) от 20 марта 2011 года обратился к форумчанам: "Уважаемые музыканты профессионалы и любители, посетители данного форума, да и просто те кто любит поиграть на аккордеоне, баяне, гармони и др. инструментах относящихся к данному форуму, вопрос к вам, точнее даже предложение! Почему бы в рамках данного форума не создать отдельную тему или даже целый раздел, посвящённый записям различных произведений участников, кто мог бы выставить их на этом форуме? " Я подумал, что такое предложение будет актуальным, чтобы как-то оживить форум и ближе познакомиться с его участниками... Слово за ВАМИ, уважаемые пользователи.


----------



## bolunov (17 Окт 2019)

MAN написал(а):


> Эва как вы интересно повернули эту деталь из биографии маэстро.


Ну да, может немного было иначе, но факт размена инструментами зафиксирован в его книге. MAN, спасибо за внимательность и приверженность истине.


----------



## Alex33 (20 Окт 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Пользователь ( mikes7) от 20 марта 2011 года обратился к форумчанам: "Уважаемые музыканты профессионалы и любители, посетители данного форума, да и просто те кто любит поиграть на аккордеоне, баяне, гармони и др. инструментах относящихся к данному форуму, вопрос к вам, точнее даже предложение! Почему бы в рамках данного форума не создать отдельную тему или даже целый раздел, посвящённый записям различных произведений участников, кто мог бы выставить их на этом форуме? " Я подумал, что такое предложение будет актуальным, чтобы как-то оживить форум и ближе познакомиться с его участниками... Слово за ВАМИ, уважаемые пользователи.


Господа, почему молчим?.. Что не так, в предложенной теме: "посвящённой записям различных произведений участников форума"?.. Уважаемые администраторы vev и kep, может вы мне объясните причину?.. Мне идея mikesa7 понравилась, а именно: обмениваясь записями игры на аккордеоне, баяне или гармони мы ближе познакомимся друг с другом; профессионалы помогут любителям указать на что обратить внимания для повышения качества игры, да и сами профи продемонстрируют свои инструменты и виртуозное исполнение. А для большей объективной информации под записями сообщить свой возраст, место проживания и какое музыкальное образование...


----------



## vev (20 Окт 2019)

Не знаю, что и сказать... Как играют профи, можно глянуть на youtube. Как играют разного уровня дилетанты-любители.... Не думаю, что это многим интересно. Уровень у всех разный. Цели у всех разные. Сравнивать и критиковать... А смысл?


----------



## Alex33 (20 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Не знаю, что и сказать... Как играют профи, можно глянуть на youtube. Как играют разного уровня дилетанты-любители.... Не думаю, что это многим интересно. Уровень у всех разный. Цели у всех разные. Сравнивать и критиковать... А смысл?


Как играют профи на ютубе уже насмотрелся, многое не нравится. Я имел ввиду профессионалов на форуме, да и в слово профессионал я вкладываю другой смысл из-за отсутствия муз. образования... Те, кто окончил консерваторию, для меня профессора!.. А дилетантов-любителей будут смотреть любители... А что до уровня, то в этом и интерес, тем более если знаешь возраст, место проживания и наличие муз. обр. Сравнивать можно, а критиковать нет, "уровень у всех разный". Попробовать, думаю можно. Единственная причина от видео, это отсутствия хорошей записывающей аппаратуры.


----------



## kep (21 Окт 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Попробовать, думаю можно.


Alex33, Почему бы Вам не начать? Расскажите о себе, загрузите видео.
Админы Вам с удовольствием помогут.


----------



## bolunov (21 Окт 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Почему бы в рамках данного форума не создать отдельную тему или даже целый раздел, посвящённый записям различных произведений участников, кто мог бы выставить их на этом форуме?


Поддержу VEVа. Кроме отсутствия записывающей аппаратуры есть достаточно других аргументов. Думаю, быть профессионалом и практикующим профессионалом - разные вещи. А выставляться, не имея хорошей формы, это для многих подставляться. Ведь видео потом не удалишь безвозвратно. Например, молодая девушка может выставить свое откровенное фото в интернет и получить кучу лайков. Но, когда она впоследствии пойдет баллотироваться на пост мэра, это же фото может сломать ей карьеру.
Что касается меня, то я пока не рискну, ибо, во-первых, если показывать, то все должно быть в соответствии с произведением (а я могу немного "пофантазировать" и отойти от оригинала), а, во-вторых, необходимо набирать форму гораздо лучшую, чем при выступлении на концерте перед коллегами по работе (не музыкантами). И заметьте, мне как выпускнику ДМШ, почти нечего терять, в отличие от профессионала, чье исполнение будет оцениваться другими профессионалами, причем не только с этого форума...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (21 Окт 2019)

Я думаю, что дело не в записывающей аппаратуре, а в другом.
Во времени. 
И потом, как вы себе все это представляете технически? Выложить сюда или на уже готовые сайты для видео, типа Youtube, а сюда дать ссылку? Или как-то иначе?
И ответьте на главный вопрос: а зачем? Ответ "познакомиться поближе", это как?
Я живу в Далласе. Как мы с вами можем познакомиться поближе и зачем?
Если вам известны фамилии того, кого вы называете "участниками", ищите на Youtube или других видео сайтах. 
Может, и найдете.
А специально сидеть и записывать себя для кого-то? Кому это интересно?


----------



## Alex33 (21 Окт 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Alex33, Почему бы Вам не начать? Расскажите о себе, загрузите видео.
> Админы Вам с удовольствием помогут.


Отличное предложение! Я бы так и сделал, но нет звукозаписывающей аппаратуры, даже простой внешней звуковой карты и микрофонов. Обязательно приобрету, но через 1.5 года, когда расплачусь с долгами...


----------



## Alex33 (21 Окт 2019)

bolunov написал(а):


> Поддержу VEVа. Кроме отсутствия записывающей аппаратуры есть достаточно других аргументов. Думаю, быть профессионалом и практикующим профессионалом - разные вещи. А выставляться, не имея хорошей формы, это для многих подставляться. Ведь видео потом не удалишь безвозвратно. Например, молодая девушка может выставить свое откровенное фото в интернет и получить кучу лайков. Но, когда она впоследствии пойдет баллотироваться на пост мэра, это же фото может сломать ей карьеру.
> Что касается меня, то я пока не рискну, ибо, во-первых, если показывать, то все должно быть в соответствии с произведением (а я могу немного "пофантазировать" и отойти от оригинала), а, во-вторых, необходимо набирать форму гораздо лучшую, чем при выступлении на концерте перед коллегами по работе (не музыкантами). И заметьте, мне как выпускнику ДМШ, почти нечего терять, в отличие от профессионала, чье исполнение будет оцениваться другими профессионалами, причем не только с этого форума...


Сергей, спасибо за отклик, но, думаю, Вы недооцениваете себя... После покупки итальянца Вы разучили вальс "Под небом Парижа" и "Домино" , пусть даже с огрехами, но кто Вам сказал, что "всё должно быть в соответствии с произведением?" "Пофантазировать и отойти от оригинала"-- не каждому дано. А форму, с таким аккордеоном, наберёте быстро, тем более за плечами ДМШ . А про девушку с откровенным фото- пример не удачный... Записываться и загружать видео- по желанию. Уверен, что найдутся многие, стоит только начать...


----------



## vev (21 Окт 2019)

Alex33, 

Тут каждому свое....
Я могу для любителей один полезный прием открыть. Использование микрофона/записывающего устройства для повышения эффективности занятий. Сам ставил очень неплохой диктофон на штативе перед собой, подключал наушники и одновременно писал и слушал себя со стороны. Для того, чтобы лучше оценить уровень своего несовершенства, очень хороший прием  И это только звук... Даже профи иной раз на видео перед камерой так рожи корчат... Про любителей даже говорить не стоит. 

Короче, вопрос про дележку записями весьма спорный ИМХО


----------



## Alex33 (21 Окт 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein написал(а):


> Я думаю, что дело не в записывающей аппаратуре, а в другом.
> Во времени.
> И потом, как вы себе все это представляете технически? Выложить сюда или на уже готовые сайты для видео, типа Youtube, а сюда дать ссылку? Или как-то иначе?
> И ответьте на главный вопрос: а зачем? Ответ "познакомиться поближе", это как?
> ...


Григорий, Вы меня удивили!.. Во-первых, Вам и всей Америке огромный привет из России! Вы правильно затронули вопрос о времени. Но, было бы желание, а время найдётся. Во-вторых, по техническому вопросу, это к администраторам. Я бы создал новую тему для загрузки видео с игрой на аккордеоне, баяне и т.д., и выставлять на форуме... Кстати, Григорий, а на каком инструменте Вы играете? А в фразу "познакомиться поближе", я заложил другое понятие, а не личную встречу... Вы пишете: "Кому это интересно?" Уверяю Вас, будет очень интересно!.. Надо только начать. Такие видео помогут тем, кто немного "комплексует" и придадут уверенности в себе...


----------



## Alex33 (21 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Alex33,
> 
> Тут каждому свое....
> Я могу для любителей один полезный прием открыть. Использование микрофона/записывающего устройства для повышения эффективности занятий. Сам ставил очень неплохой диктофон на штативе перед собой, подключал наушники и одновременно писал и слушал себя со стороны. Для того, чтобы лучше оценить уровень своего несовершенства, очень хороший прием  И это только звук... Даже профи иной раз на видео перед камерой так рожи корчат... Про любителей даже говорить не стоит.
> ...


Евгений, спасибо за полезный совет "для повышения эффективности занятий". Да, согласен, не многие правильно держатся перед камерой, но можно снимать и без лица, для уверенности, и потом уже...


----------



## Alex33 (22 Окт 2019)

Вижу и понимаю, что народ не раскачать... Такое впечатление, а именно: из 14.975 пользователей только 5-7 активно участвуют в теме; часть ребят тупо скачивают ноты; другие только просматривают и отстраняются, а остальные выпали в осадок... Уважаемые админы, может пришло время закрываться?..За 11 лет было много интересных, познавательных и нужных тем на форуме.., за что основателю и администраторам большой *respect* !.. Будет НЕ правильно, если закроетесь. Бегло просмотрел сайт "Баян-Форум"... Может от них, что-то взять?..


----------



## vev (22 Окт 2019)

Alex33,

Алексей, форум делают пользователи. Администрация предоставляет площадку и пытается поддерживать порядок. *Закрывать - это уж очень большой радикализм....* Особенно для нас, кто не просто заходил раз в день качнуть нотки, а болел и переживал за ресурс. Кто ночами, вместо сна, занимался улучшение функционала. Кто отбивал бесконечные атаки всяких неадекватных подонков.

Интересные темы.... Генерируйте! Вперед! Все ж от вас зависит!


----------



## Alex33 (22 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Alex33,
> 
> Алексей, форум делают пользователи. Администрация предоставляет площадку и пытается поддерживать порядок. *Закрывать - это уж очень большой радикализм....* Особенно для нас, кто не просто заходил раз в день качнуть нотки, а болел и переживал за ресурс. Кто ночами, вместо сна, занимался улучшение функционала. Кто отбивал бесконечные атаки всяких неадекватных подонков.
> 
> Интересные темы.... Генерируйте! Вперед! Все ж от вас зависит!


Жень, "камень с души снял"! А как вы, админы, объясняете низкую посещаемость сайта?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Окт 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> А как вы, админы, объясняете низкую посещаемость сайта?


1. Кому?
2. Зачем?


----------



## Alex33 (22 Окт 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> 1. Кому?
> 2. Зачем?


А более развёрнуто, можно?..


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Окт 2019)

Нет.


----------



## Alex33 (23 Окт 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Нет.


 Мужики с чувством юмора всегда добиваются большего в жизни.


----------



## kep (24 Окт 2019)

Как в том эллинском анкдоте про лаконичность: если.


----------



## Alex33 (24 Окт 2019)

Ребята, просмотрел сайт "Баян-Форум" по теме "Полигон"... Народ на "GoldAccordion" мудрее. Стало понятно, почему обмен с видео не получил поддержки пользователей. "Архитектура" сайта не впечатлила: много не нужных повторов, много рекламы... Один плюс - некоторые пользователи пишут о месте проживания. Я понимаю, что возраст и место проживания, это "очень засекреченная информация", но для общения она помогает, как и знание об музыкальном образовании и на каком инструменте играет пользователь сайта "GoldAccordion".


----------



## vev (24 Окт 2019)

Alex33, 
Алексей, со временем и Вы запомните ВСЕХ завсегдатает, их место обитания и инструмент


----------



## Alex33 (24 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Alex33,
> Алексей, со временем и Вы запомните ВСЕХ завсегдатает, их место обитания и инструмент


Не уверен, я даже не успел запрыгнуть на подножку уходящего состава...


----------



## nidogopp43 (24 Окт 2019)

*Alex33* Отчего же? Вы с 6 страницы крепко сидите в уходящем составе


----------



## Alex33 (24 Окт 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> *Alex33* Отчего же? Вы с 6 страницы крепко сидите в уходящем составе


Скорее, я сижу в привокзальном буфете и жалуюсь приятелю о том, что раньше не купил билет на поезд под названием "GoldAccordion"... Приятно получить поддержку от профессионала.., но лучше поздно, чем "как всегда".


----------



## Alex33 (24 Окт 2019)

Сергей, от 9 июля 2019 года, написал: "...Следующий уровень - создание сайта, где будут представлены все имеющиеся в наличии инструменты - новые и б/у. Каждый инструмент представлен кратким описанием, фото с разных ракурсов и видеопрезентацией. Тогда потенциальный клиент начнет копаться, сравнивать, выбирать и, если у него серьезные намерения, мимо Вас не пройдет. Сайт можно снабдить обзорными статьями о каждой фирме, разделом/статьей с теоретическими вопросами (прямая дека и кассото, как правильно выбирать инструмент, количество регистров и т.д.), информацией о владельце (регалий в области исполнительского мастерства и преподавания у Вас хватает, в области маркетинга притянуть Ваши фото с известными итальянскими производителями, например, с Фантини). Ну и несколько ссылок на ветки с форума Золотого аккордеона". 
От такого сайта будет всем польза. Только сможет ли Юрий, со своим напряжённым графиком, пойти на встречу потенциальным клиентам?..


----------



## vev (24 Окт 2019)

Alex33,

Сказочники.... Гора родила мышь.... Работы вагон, а никакой пользы в этом нет...

Статьи для профессионалов, которые и смотрят в сторону профессиональных инструментов, не представляют никакого интереса. Любителям они не нужны в силу финансового предела. Для чего/кого тогда гробить время и силы?


----------



## kep (24 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Для чего/кого тогда гробить время и силы?


Продавцу - для того, чтобы покупали.
Вот сайт серьезного продавца. Все вышеозначенное в наличии.
Petosa


----------



## vev (24 Окт 2019)

kep,
Брось.... Российский рынок с вашим сравнивать.... 10k$ у вас и они же здесь - совсем разные деньги...
Ну и до кучи все те же аргументы: нельзя выбирать инструмент по описанию на сайте и даже по видео


----------



## kep (24 Окт 2019)

По статистике, элитные инструменты покупают редко везде. И Джо Петоса всех уговаривает приехать и попробовать ручками. Но сайт нужен, чтобыначать разговор, и излишней работы тут не бывает. Никто не знает, на что именно поведется покупатель, поэтому есть все. И - работает.


----------



## vev (24 Окт 2019)

kep,

Костя, разные бизнес модели.... Ну не дрючит ваше правительство коммерсов при помощи налоговиков и полицаев... Не зарабатывают ваши люди 300$ в месяц....

Чтобы перейти от заказной модели к рознице, когда ВСЕ есть в наличии, надо быть уверенным и защищенным. Надо быть уверенным, что тебе не обшмонают и не разденут до трусов при растаможке. Надо быть уверенным, что ты все это можешь по гарантии сдать и твои прав, как реселера защищаются. Ты должен фабричный ценник, при белом ввозе, умножить на два-два с половиной. Иначе просто прибыли не будет.

Ну а теперь погляди, это кто ж будет смотреть инструмент за 30кевро? Где такого дебила найти? Если у чела есть такие деньги, то он просто едет в Кастельфидардо и размещает заказ просто на фабрике. Оттуда же и забирает.

P.S. уговорить приехать в Москву конечно же можно, но тогда ценник у конечного пользователя еще взлетит.


----------



## Alex33 (24 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Alex33,
> 
> Сказочники.... Гора родила мышь.... Работы вагон, а никакой пользы в этом нет...
> 
> Статьи для профессионалов, которые и смотрят в сторону профессиональных инструментов, не представляют никакого интереса. Любителям они не нужны в силу финансового предела. Для чего/кого тогда гробить время и силы?


 Жень, спасибо, развеселил! Про "сказочников". В десятку!.. Если не трудно, объясни дилетанту кратко о кухне создания сайта.


----------



## Alex33 (24 Окт 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Продавцу - для того, чтобы покупали.
> Вот сайт серьезного продавца. Все вышеозначенное в наличии.
> Petosa


 Сайт "Petosa" мне понравился, но трудно не согласиться "с разбором полёта" от Евгения.


----------



## vev (24 Окт 2019)

Alex33, 
Алексей,
кухня в современном мире простая. Доширак.... Выбрал платформу... Научился использовать формы, предоставляемые ей... Оплатил доменное имя... Связал это имя с платформой, на которой собственно сайт создан и вуаля! 

А дальше начинается самое сложное - сайт нужно придумать... Информацию нужно собрать. Она должна оставаться актуальной. Его надо сделать удобным и интересным. Его надо продвигать, чтобы хоть кто-то о нем узнал. Это стоит денежек.... 

Мой опыт сайтотворения говорит о том, что простой информационный ресурс страниц на 10 можно забабахать на неизвестной платформе при том, что ты с компом на "ты", за 2-3 дня(и ночи). Но для этого он должен быть в голове. Просто сидишь и наполняешь текстами из головы, картинками из архива...


----------



## zet10 (25 Окт 2019)

Дорогие друзья! Здравствуйте! К сожалению в последнее время , у меня нет возможности часто посещать один из самых старых, честных и независимых сайтов! А очень жаль! А почему спросите? Да потому , что у людей в России с каждым полугодием , по моим наблюдениям падает покупательская способность! Соответственно приходится увеличить свои обороты работы в три раза, что б хоть как минимум остаться на том же уровне жизни! 
Как я понял речь идёт о новых брендах в России? А на какие простите "шишиги" это все будет закупаться и кто это будет все субсидировать?кто будет раскручивать бренд и какие дивиденды за это ему будут платить?
Какая тут "Петоса"? Вы о чем? Многие любители не знают даже что такое "Пиджини" или "Скандалли"!они считают это Китайскими брендами, при полной дегродации своих мозгов,отсутствия денег и смотря гороховых шутов в Ютубе именуемых блогерами! 
Уровень продаж минимален, а деньги ( даже если они вложены в этот товар) законсервированы на года !Какой нормальный человек этим будет заниматься? Я готов таки, но при условии что эти "условия" не будут хуже моих Фантини, в противном случае как говорил Г.Вицин "Я на кошках больше заработаю".


----------



## kep (25 Окт 2019)

zet10 написал(а):


> Как я понял речь идёт о новых брендах в России?


Да нет, Юрий, речь о необходимости для продавца иметь веб-сайт и что на таком сайте может быть. А Петосовский сайт взят как пример.


----------



## Alex33 (26 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Alex33,
> Алексей,
> кухня в современном мире простая. Доширак.... Выбрал платформу... Научился использовать формы, предоставляемые ей... Оплатил доменное имя... Связал это имя с платформой, на которой собственно сайт создан и вуаля!
> 
> ...


 "Век живи-век учись..." Не знал, что так сложно. Видимо наша российская действительность отбивает желание у Юрия и других этим заниматься, по ряду причин.
Но почему, всё время, предлагается при покупке аккордеона или баяна сразу приезжать и тестировать инструмент на качество голосов и т.д.. И это ставится на первое место. Профессионалы, скорее всего, так и делают. А любители или начинающие?.. Я куплю вещь, если она мне внешне понравится. Это относится и к радиоэлектронной аппаратуре, и к кухонной бытовой технике, а к аккордеону тем более. Поэтому я и ратовал за создания веб-сайта, по примеру Petosa, где выставлены фото с внешним видом музыкальных инструментов (никогда бы не купил аккордеон с чёрными клавишами, как после пожара...), технические характеристики + видео в профессиональном исполнении на представленном инструменте и это классно! Последовательность перед покупкой: фото внешнего вида, описание, технические характеристики, видео со звучанием инструмента, цена, отзывы.., и так по всем аккордеонам, которые приглянулись... И если всё устраивает, едешь и уже тогда тестируешь выбранную марку, модель: "щупаешь", слушаешь голоса, проверяешь на сколько вы с инструментом едины.


----------



## vev (26 Окт 2019)

Alex33,

OK. Китайская скрипка с хорошим лаковым покрытием даст 100 очков форы скрипкам Страдивари... Внешний вид не должен быть отталкивающим и должен в первом приближении нравиться, но.... Музыкальные инструменты берут из-за звука.

Почему же ТОЛЬКО лично? Ну каким образом вы сможете определить качество голосов? Пусть даже имеется видео, на котором играет профи. Но мех то он тянет, а не вы!!! Это он чувствует ответ... Это именно он чувствует, как инструмент "кушает" воздух... КАЖДЫЙ инструмент настроен, как ОН настроен. Если не планируется сразу настраивать под себя, то как это можно показать на записи? Как показать тактильные ощущения от механики? Как передать запах китайского дерьмонтина и целлулоида? Как понять, что переключатели регистров на хваленом Scandalli Super VI - полное дерьмо и зацепить их при игре легче легкого...

По поводу начинающих. А им вообще в одиночку выбирать не рекомендуется... Пользы от такого выбора - ноль. А большинство любителей, к моему большому сожалению, начинают выбор с цены... На ней же и заканчивают... Им реально ездит и щупать с таким подходом не надо....

А еще есть категория "РОДИТЕЛИ".... Большинство из тех, которые хотят учить чадо музыке, в музыке не ухом ни рылом и считают, что из любой груды белых и черных клавиш можно извлекать Бетховена.... Они также выбирают по минимальной цене. Им пофиг, что для ребенка это будет пыткой.... Зато на мясо сэкономят....


----------



## nidogopp43 (26 Окт 2019)

*Alex33*
(никогда бы не купил аккордеон с чёрными клавишами, как после пожара...) Это дело вкуса, хотя на ответ никак не влияет! Надеюсь быть понятым)))


----------



## Alex33 (26 Окт 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> *Alex33*
> (никогда бы не купил аккордеон с чёрными клавишами, как после пожара...) Это дело вкуса, хотя на ответ никак не влияет! Надеюсь быть понятым)))


 Можно более развёрнуто? У меня получилось двойное осмысление: "хотя на ответ никак не влияет!


----------



## nidogopp43 (26 Окт 2019)

*Alex33 *Вот Вам и ответ на все ваши..., в плане неактивности форума. Вопрос который Вы мне задали мне не интересен, таких было много... возможно и еще будут. Почему зачастую многие форумчане молчат, потому, что все это мы давно обсудили, Мне возможно не только не интересно разжевывать темы, которые мы сами создавали и отвечали, писали, спорили, отстаивали и.д. Сколько нам показали инструментов, сколько мы их оценили, чьих только не видели и папины и мамины и бабушек и дедушек. Может это конечно все здорово, но давно пережевано. На форуме инфы много, читать не перечитать. Изучайте, вникайте, там есть все ответы на ваши вопросы. Я имел ввиду ответ голосов в язычковых инструментах


----------



## nidogopp43 (26 Окт 2019)

VEV переведет


----------



## Alex33 (26 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Alex33,
> 
> OK. Китайская скрипка с хорошим лаковым покрытием даст 100 очков форы скрипкам Страдивари... Внешний вид не должен быть отталкивающим и должен в первом приближении нравиться, но.... Музыкальные инструменты берут из-за звука.
> 
> ...


 А правильно ли скрипку сравнивать с аккордеоном? Согласен, что "Музыкальные инструменты берут из-за звука", но это для профессионалов, кто уже серьёзно занимается музыкой. И надо много протестировать марок и моделей аккордеонов, для понимания разницы звучания, плюсов и минусов все эти видеозаписи им не нужны. Я о любителях. Именно любителям нужна помощь в поиске своего аккордеона или баяна. У многих есть, пусть не полное, музыкальное образование и понимание того, какой инструмент им нужен, ещё до конца не сформировалось. У Юрия есть хороший сайт, для общего обзора. Я не призываю создавать новый веб-сайт. А обновить, дополнить сайт Юрия--это возможно?.. ...Евгений, хочу Вас поблагодарить за терпение, которое проявили, отвечая на мои вопросы... Нет смысла продолжать переписку по этой теме...


----------



## Alex33 (26 Окт 2019)

"хотя на ответ никак не влияет!


nidogopp43 написал(а):


> *Alex33 *Вот Вам и ответ на все ваши..., в плане неактивности форума. Вопрос который Вы мне задали мне не интересен, таких было много... возможно и еще будут. Почему зачастую многие форумчане молчат, потому, что все это мы давно обсудили, Мне возможно не только не интересно разжевывать темы, которые мы сами создавали и отвечали, писали, спорили, отстаивали и.д. Сколько нам показали инструментов, сколько мы их оценили, чьих только не видели и папины и мамины и бабушек и дедушек. Может это конечно все здорово, но давно пережевано. На форуме инфы много, читать не перечитать. Изучайте, вникайте, там есть все ответы на ваши вопросы. Я имел ввиду ответ голосов в язычковых инструментах


 nidogopp43, Вы ответили, как настоящий мужик: прямо и понятно. Спасибо, что спустили с небес на землю. Всю информацию с форума прочитал, но, видимо, не внимательно. Буду снова "изучать и вникать". А Вашу фразу: "хотя на ответ никак не влияет!", я понял правильно. Просто рассчитывал на другой ответ. Иногда в людях проявляется доминантность...


----------



## kep (26 Окт 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> "хотя на ответ никак не влияет!
> 
> nidogopp43, Вы ответили, как настоящий мужик: прямо и понятно. Спасибо, что спустили с небес на землю. Всю информацию с форума прочитал, но, видимо, не внимательно. Буду снова "изучать и вникать". А Вашу фразу: "хотя на ответ никак не влияет!", я понял правильно. Просто рассчитывал на другой ответ. Иногда в людях проявляется доминантность...


Форум существует давно, в нем куча информации. Наверное, имеет смысл не читать фронтально, а делать много поисков, меняя ключевые слова - обязательно вылезет релевантное обсуждение.


----------



## Alex33 (28 Окт 2019)

kep написал(а):


> Форум существует давно, в нем куча информации. Наверное, имеет смысл не читать фронтально, а делать много поисков, меняя ключевые слова - обязательно вылезет релевантное обсуждение.


 Мой ответ "nidogoppу43" надо читать в обратной последовательности... А за добрый совет спасибо!


----------



## nidogopp43 (29 Окт 2019)

*Alex33*
А Вашу фразу: "хотя на ответ никак не влияет!", я понял правильно. Просто рассчитывал на другой ответ. Какой?


----------



## Alex33 (29 Окт 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> *Alex33*
> А Вашу фразу: "хотя на ответ никак не влияет!", я понял правильно. Просто рассчитывал на другой ответ. Какой?


 А всё очень просто: подключить других пользователей к обсуждаемой теме, но по существу... У нас с Евгением получался, в основном, диалог, другие отмалчивались. Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение по-поводу последней записи от Евгения.


----------



## nidogopp43 (29 Окт 2019)

*Alex33*
Абсолютно согласен со всеми примерами Евгения. И с мясом угадал, и с выбором инструмента. А в целом по стране ситуация выглядит так. Не знаю..., но лично мне очень обидно, досадно и т.д. Позор!Дословный текст: __________ДМШ №1 г.Керчи. Аккордеоном занимаются три ребёнка. Инструмент привозим с собой на авто. Преподаватель - совместитель за 4 000р. В ДМШ недобор учеников на все специальности. Населению на культуру ..., а власти - на население. Хотя, это совсем другая история...вернее тема. Наша все же, "муки выбора итальянца". Кстати, в соседней теме можно обсудить лжеитальянца, точнее полуитальянца, хотя...он весь итальянец, но не в оригинальном "кузове"


----------



## Alex33 (29 Окт 2019)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> *Alex33*
> Абсолютно согласен со всеми примерами Евгения. И с мясом угадал, и с выбором инструмента. А в целом по стране ситуация выглядит так. Не знаю..., но лично мне очень обидно, досадно и т.д. Позор!Дословный текст: __________ДМШ №1 г.Керчи. Аккордеоном занимаются три ребёнка. Инструмент привозим с собой на авто. Преподаватель - совместитель за 4 000р. В ДМШ недобор учеников на все специальности. Населению на культуру ..., а власти - на население. Хотя, это совсем другая история...вернее тема. Наша все же, "муки выбора итальянца". Кстати, в соседней теме можно обсудить лжеитальянца, точнее полуитальянца, хотя...он весь итальянец, но не в оригинальном "кузове"


 А Вы правы, как и Евгений! Совсем забыл в какой стране живу. И смотрю на всё с московской колокольни. Город Керчь, один из тысячи, где происходят подобные ситуации. Наш народ мудрый: все, кто смог, уже заняли свои ниши и ждут перемен к лучшему... Соседнюю тему смотрел. Итальянец из конструктора "сделай сам". Всего Вам наилучшего!


----------



## nidogopp43 (29 Окт 2019)

*Alex33*
И Вам не хворать! Добро пожаловать на борт!


----------



## Alexei (5 Ноя 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein написал(а):


> ...
> И потом, как вы себе все это представляете технически? Выложить сюда или на уже готовые сайты для видео, типа Youtube, а сюда дать ссылку? Или как-то иначе?
> И ответьте на главный вопрос: а зачем? Ответ "познакомиться поближе", это как?
> Я живу в Далласе. Как мы с вами можем познакомиться поближе и зачем?
> ...


Найти оказалось несложно:








Gregory Fainshtein







www.youtube.com









Elena Fainshtein


Home page of Elena Fainshtein, from Plano, TX



elenafainshtein.com


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2019)

Alexei, 

вопрос был не "как", а "зачем".... 
Как вставлять видео, всем хорошо известно...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (5 Ноя 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Найти оказалось несложно


Так и я об этом. 
У кого-то уже есть видео. Слушайте и "знакомьтесь", если интересно. 
А специально писать... Вот именно, зачем?


----------



## Alex33 (5 Ноя 2019)

Сравнил форум с уходящим поездом, а оказалось, что сайт "GoldAccordion" шхуна под парусами. И сейчас штиль. Как только подует ветер, то начинается движение.


----------



## Alex33 (7 Ноя 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein написал(а):


> Так и я об этом.
> У кого-то уже есть видео. Слушайте и "знакомьтесь", если интересно.
> А специально писать... Вот именно, зачем?


 Ребята, вы не правильно поняли Алексея. Когда GrigoryFainshtein написал: "Если вам известны фамилии того, кого вы называете "участниками", ищите на Youtube или других видео сайтах. Может, и найдете", то Алексей воспринял это, как призыв к действию. И молодец, что нашёл и выложил! Григорий, логичнее было бы просто ознакомить пользователей с вашим видео сайтом, а не писать расплывчатых фраз. Ваше исполнение в дуэте с женой впечатлило! Алексей, уверен, скоро сам порадует нас своей игрой на аккордеоне.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (7 Ноя 2019)

Не знаю насколько логичнее.
Я ведь выставлял это вообще, а не конкретно для этого сайта.
Да и "просто ознакомить пользователей с вашим видео сайтом" больше бы напоминало рекламу самого себя, чего я стараюсь избегать.
Да и кроме меня наверняка еще есть люди, имеющие собственную игру, выложенную для других.
А кроме Youtubа еще есть какие-то видео ресурсы в Интернете.

За комплимент о нашем с женой исполнении спасибо.


----------



## Alex33 (8 Ноя 2019)

GrigoryFainshtein написал(а):


> Не знаю насколько логичнее.
> Я ведь выставлял это вообще, а не конкретно для этого сайта.
> Да и "просто ознакомить пользователей с вашим видео сайтом" больше бы напоминало рекламу самого себя, чего я стараюсь избегать.
> Да и кроме меня наверняка еще есть люди, имеющие собственную игру, выложенную для других.
> ...


Григорий, уже поздно оправдываться... Вам и вашей жене Елене *respect* !


----------



## bolunov (30 Ноя 2019)

Уважаемые профессионалы. Даже не знаю - вопрос это или констатация факта. При разучивании некоторых произведений Валерия Ковтуна просматриваю записи его выступления. Так как регистры у разных фирм могут отличаться не только по названию и по количеству, но и по расположению, решил систематизировать данную информацию и построить для себя таблицу перевода регистров из Scandalli Super VI в Fantini (определение регистра на слух - не мой случай). Нашел достаточно большую картинку с изображением Super VI - http://www.accordionman.com/wp-content/uploads/DSC03556.jpg . Затем переписал регистры Fantini и построил таблицу соответствия. Начал пользоваться и сразу пошли несоответствия. И только когда нашел картинку с аккордеоном Маэстро - https://www.peoples.ru/art/music/national/kovtun/kovtun-12212007114630f0R.jpg , оказалось, что его регистры несколько отличаются: у него сначала флейта, потом гобой, а на первой картинке наоборот). Это была констатация факта. Стало интересно, почему? Может кто знает? (это уже вопрос). А пока пара предположений: либо его экземпляр делался на заказ, либо Super VI бывают разными, либо со временем порядок регистров фирма поменяла.

*№ регистра**SCANDALLI* *FANTINI**№ регистра*1BASSOONBASSOON12BANDONEONBANDON23ACCORDEONSAX34ARMONIONORGAN45ORGANACCORD56MUSETTEHARMON67VIOLINMASTER78FLUTEMUSETTE89OBOEVIOLIN910CLARINETOBOE1011PICCOLOFLUTE11CLARINET12PICCOLO13


----------



## bolunov (25 Май 2020)

Добрый день всем, кто имеет отношение к данной теме. Прошло менее года, как я стал счастливым обладателем аккордеона Fantini. Теперь можно подвести некоторые итоги. Да, он мне нравится. Мы с ним спелись, и даже начинаем потихоньку выступать.
Сегодня 35 лет, как для меня прозвенел Последний звонок в школе, моей классной сейчас за 70, а она все еще работает в школе. Вот записал для нее музыкальный подарок, заодно хочу показать вам. Юрий, не знаю как Вы сейчас выкручиваетесь по бизнесу, но ваши Fantini имеют право быть представленными в России. Специально не хочу слушать другие инструменты, скорее всего есть и на порядок круче. Знакомые музыканты после Вельта сказали "ну если это не супер, тогда что есть суперзвучание?". Cобственно, ссылка: Под небом Парижа


----------



## vev (25 Май 2020)

bolunov, 
Довольны, что Вы довольны  
Удачной игры!


----------



## zet10 (27 Май 2020)

спасибо! Очень рад что помог Вам с инструментом и Вы остались довольны!


----------



## Alex33 (28 Май 2020)

Всем доброго дня! Отлично, что сайт GoldAccordion.com. обновляется))). Много интересных предложений). Пользователь+ arangi от 29 апреля 2020 г. : "Мне бы лично хотелось делится иногда своими авторскими работами в аудио. Кто-то захочет поделится видеороликами, кто-то авторскими сочинениями, переложениями и проч. Нужен отдельный раздел "Наше Творчество". Это правильно) Сергей Болунов выложил отличное видео с исполнением на аккордеоне "Под небом Парижа". Молодец! Хочу сказать огромное спасибо основателю сайта GoldAccordion.com. Вадиму Карницкому, и администраторам: Евгению Воронцову (vev) и Константину Протопопову (kep) за их огромный труд в создании сайта и его поддержке).
Информация, которую я получаю с данного сайта, помогла мне узнать много интересного, полезного, а, иногда, и удивительного))... В нашем мире любая информация стоит денег. Готов перевести нужную сумму. Какую?


----------



## kep (28 Май 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> В нашем мире любая информация стоит денег. Готов перевести нужную сумму. Какую?


Спасибо за добрые слова, мы рады их слышать!
Что касается денежной поддержки, мы будем благодарны любой сумме, которую Вы сможете перечислить. Подробности здесь: Пожертвования на содержание проекта GoldAccordion.com


----------



## Игорь Петрович (27 Июн 2020)

Уважаемые эксперты, дабы не плодить новую тему, напишу здесь. Подскажите пожалуйста, что это за аккордеон https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...on_scandalli_44_s_surdinoy_legenda_1337082757 и стоит ли он тех денег, что за него просят? Посмотреть лично я его не могу, а получить посылкой кота в мешке не хотелось бы.


----------



## vev (27 Июн 2020)

Игорь Петрович,

Scandalli Polifonico...
Я бы сказал, что ценник задран. Ну а покупать инструменты такого почтенного возраста по интернету - верх безрассудства. Он может и неплох, а может - полное дерьмо. Узнать это только никакой возможности...

ПО существу - обычный полный 4-х голосный прямодечник в возрасте. Компрессия, вроде, пристойная


----------



## Игорь Петрович (27 Июн 2020)

Благодарю. Лучше тогда посмотрю в Москве у zet10


----------



## Игорь Петрович (27 Июн 2020)

Уважаемый vev, можно я вас еще побеспокою, что вы скажете о цене данного экземпляра, насколько я понял из обсуждений на форуме, вы знаете толк в этом инструменте https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_royalstandard_selecta_1343380850 понятно, что это не итальянец, но голоса стоят итальянские))


----------



## vev (27 Июн 2020)

Игорь Петрович,

Вот дались Вам "итальянские голоса".....
В качестве первого инструмента с ломаной декой по демократичной цене - вполне нормальный инструмент. Звук похилее и потусклее, чем на Супите. Левая - никакая. Больше 60тр не стал бы даже смотреть.

Насколько я вижу по фото, это не мой инструмент (голову под топор, правда, не положу)


----------



## Игорь Петрович (27 Июн 2020)

Благодарю за ответ


----------



## Alex33 (28 Июн 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Лучше тогда посмотрю в Москве у zet10


Самый разумный вариант)).


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Июн 2020)

В итоге взял вот этот https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...yy_akkordeon._prirodnyy_italyanets_1040045319 По мне так дороговато. Есть конечно небольшие косяки по правой клавиатуре, пару голосов оживить, клавиша одна залипает. Короче будем смотреть, всё это легко устраню сам, имею опыт ремонта. Отклик слабоват, видимо давно не разыгрывался.


----------



## vev (28 Июн 2020)

Игорь Петрович,

что ж вы все не можете даже ночь переспать с идеей???? Сразу покупать кидаетесь... Что-то все чаще в последнее время деньги руки жгут....


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Июн 2020)

У меня вся неделя вперед занята, пришлось бы неделю спать с идеями, а то и больше.))


----------



## vev (28 Июн 2020)

Игорь Петрович, 

тогда понятно.... Видать только мне так не везло, что месяцами в засаде проводил....


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Июн 2020)

Не молодой конечно, но звук потрясный, с закрытыми сурдинами имитирует ломанную деку. Это конечно не Super VI, но младший брат)))


----------



## Alex33 (29 Июн 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Не молодой конечно, но звук потрясный, с закрытыми сурдинами имитирует ломанную деку.


Главное, что Вам этот аккордеон приглянулся, как по звучанию так и по внешности)). Тем более, что владеете опытом ремонта). Игорь Петрович, а Вы где живёте? Какое музыкальное образование?


----------



## bolunov (29 Июн 2020)

Что такое неделя, когда впереди годы?


----------



## bolunov (29 Июн 2020)

Главное, чтобы инструмент по душе, а цена небольшая, я 250 отдал и не жалею. Тоже начинал с 100 и присматривался к аналогичным. Игорь Петрович, поздравляю. Заплатили один раз, а пользоваться будете постоянно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Июн 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> В итоге взял вот этот


А что там хорошего, кроме красивых хромированных мисок сурдины? Он по потрохам весьма ширпотребен и тускл. Плоский звук, вялый ответ. Итальянцы 60 лет назад уже думали о маркетинге... .


----------



## Игорь Петрович (1 Июл 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Главное, что Вам этот аккордеон приглянулся, как по звучанию так и по внешности)). Тем более, что владеете опытом ремонта). Игорь Петрович, а Вы где живёте? Какое музыкальное образование?


Живу в Москве. В советское время закончил муз.школу по классу аккордеона.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (1 Июл 2020)

bolunov написал(а):


> Главное, чтобы инструмент по душе, а цена небольшая, я 250 отдал и не жалею. Тоже начинал с 100 и присматривался к аналогичным. Игорь Петрович, поздравляю. Заплатили один раз, а пользоваться будете постоянно.


Благодарю, за добрые слова.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (1 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> А что там хорошего, кроме красивых хромированных мисок сурдины? Он по потрохам весьма ширпотребен и тускл. Плоский звук, вялый ответ. Итальянцы 60 лет назад уже думали о маркетинге... .


Вполне могу с вами согласиться, что это итальянский ширпотреб, но я играю для себя и своих близких и разница с немецким ширпотребом ощущается, и нет у меня денег на что-то более серьезное. тем более, что есть множество других увлечений, играю ещё на гитаре, пишу маслом и еще море всевозможных увлечений. В прошлом году вышел на пенсию и времени теперь вагон, хотя свободное время появилось ещё лет 10 назад, когда перестал работать на "дядю", занялся собственным бизнесом, после этого как-то мозги на место встали. Так что этого аппарата для души и настроения вполне достаточно)) Любовь правит миром, создавайте вокруг себя хорошее настроение и будет вам счастье))


----------



## Игорь Петрович (1 Июл 2020)

Потом огромный плюс, когда есть возможность самому ремонтировать инструменты. Недавно по цене хлама попалась мне Грандина кнопочная ну и состояние было соответствующее, благо полукорпуса имели товарный вид. Там даже голоса стояли не на своих местах, с резонаторов воск свисал соплями..., отмыл полукорпуса, отрегулировал клапана, , переклеил мех, перевосковал, настроил (сделал дувачку из старого аккордеона), аккордеон стал как новенький. На баяне играть только учусь, но знакомый профессионал попробовал поиграть. не нашел ни каких огрехов. Восстановил еще несколько инструментов. Тоже очень интересное хобби, не ради денег, просто для души. Всё, что делается для души и от души прекрасно по сути своей))


----------



## Alex33 (1 Июл 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Живу в Москве. В советское время закончил муз.школу по классу аккордеона.


После этого ответа хотел пожурить Игоря Петровича, но дочитав последние посты, понял, что к этому аккордеону Петрович шёл обдуманно и получил желаемое. Да и с суммой в 100 тыс. обращаться к Юрию не резон. Хотя Юрий мог не только с покупкой инструмента помочь, но и советом. Человек с таким набором увлечений и добрым отношением к жизни заслуживает уважения.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (1 Июл 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> После этого ответа хотел пожурить Игоря Петровича, но дочитав последние посты, понял, что к этому аккордеону Петрович шёл обдуманно и получил желаемое. Да и с суммой в 100 тыс. обращаться к Юрию не резон. Хотя Юрий мог не только с покупкой инструмента помочь, но и советом. Человек с таким набором увлечений и добрым отношением к жизни заслуживает уважения.


Alex33, вы знаете я до Юрия не дозвонился, как я понял купленный мной экземпляр был как раз из его запасника, альтернативы за означенную сумму не было. По деньгам вписывался Кантус, но желания не было. Накануне продал Консону, и получить в замен нечто похожее? Хотелось новых ощущений и по ощущениям я их получил)), прошу прощения за тавтологию.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Июл 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> это итальянский ширпотреб, но я играю для себя и своих близких


Никто и не спорит. Но стОить оно могло чуть дешевле... .


----------



## Игорь Петрович (1 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Никто и не спорит. Но стОить оно могло чуть дешевле... .


С этим спорить не буду, согласен.


----------



## Alex33 (1 Июл 2020)

bolunov написал(а):


> Главное, чтобы инструмент по душе, а цена небольшая, я 250 отдал и не жалею. Тоже начинал с 100 и присматривался к аналогичным.


Сергей, Вы шли к своей мечте разумно и купили отличный аккордеон. Большое желание играть Вы продемонстрировали по видео)). После просмотра мне захотелось поменяться с Вами аккордеонами).


----------



## zet10 (2 Июл 2020)

Игорь Петрович! Инструмент который Вы приобрели, очень хороший, там есть некоторые нюансы, но это мелочь! Самое главное, что там " потроха", как у новорождённого ребёнка!Играйте на здоровье, а ежели надоест позвоните мне , я Вам его поменяю на более новую модель или на худой конец продам если Вам понадобятся деньги! 
Ни кого не слушайте, я знаю этот инструмент от и до, он стоял у меня в Магазине на Охотном ряду! 100 т.р это вполне адекват, у нас он стоял за 150( но тут надо учитывать накрутку магазина, аренду, и т.д)
Вообщем Поздравляю Вас с покупкой! Играйте на здоровье, а ежели захотите чего по интереснее то напишите мне в личку или позвоните мне по телефону который указан в личке!
П/с
Посмотрите сейчас ценики на том же Авито где Вельт-каприс 3/4 стоит 80 тысяч и сделайте выводы.
Помню времена когда у меня новые Фантини покупали по 120 тысяч и ругались что дорого, а сейчас их же "покоцаные" покупают через третьи руки от 300 тысяч и рады до безумства!
То ли ещё будет))....... Хорошие инструменты всегда в цене,уверяю Вас!


----------



## zet10 (2 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Никто и не спорит. Но стОить оно могло чуть дешевле... .


А чуть дешевле это сколько?)))..... А я могу наоборот возразить.... Оно могло стоить и чуть дороже.....


----------



## Игорь Петрович (2 Июл 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Игорь Петрович! Инструмент который Вы приобрели, очень хороший, там есть некоторые нюансы, но это мелочь! Самое главное, что там " потроха", как у новорождённого ребёнка!Играйте на здоровье, а ежели надоест позвоните мне , я Вам его поменяю на более новую модель или на худой конец продам если Вам понадобятся деньги!
> Ни кого не слушайте, я знаю этот инструмент от и до, он стоял у меня в Магазине на Охотном ряду! 100 т.р это вполне адекват, у нас он стоял за 150( но тут надо учитывать накрутку магазина, аренду, и т.д)
> Вообщем Поздравляю Вас с покупкой! Играйте на здоровье, а ежели захотите чего по интереснее то напишите мне в личку или позвоните мне по телефону который указан в личке!
> П/с
> ...


Доброе утро, Юрий! Благодарю, что написали и поддержали мой выбор. Конечно я за инструментом целенаправленно ехал к вам и дождался бы, поскольку очень хотелось с вами посоветоваться и пообщаться. Но, в субботу вы были в отъезде и когда на следующий день я вообще не смог дозвониться, понял, что вы очень заняты и моя настойчивость на пользу делу не пойдёт. Решил набрать Николаю, т.к. с выбором практически определился, а тут еще у меня Консона продалась, были сомнения только в том, что возможно я проглядел еще какой-то неплохой экземпляр в вашем арсенале)) Проясню ситуацию со спешкой. На следующий от покупки день у жены был День Рождения и мы семейством собирались отметить сразу два Дня Рождения одновременно (мой ДР был 20 днями ранее)) И все ждали, что я им сыграю на новом подарке. Пришлось поторопиться с покупкой, дабы не оттягивать покупку и не расстраивать дорогую мне публику)) Я не в коем случае не жалею о приобретении, потроха я видел при осмотре перед покупкой, там муха не сидела)) Аккордеон всем понравился)) Всё бы хорошо, но мне конечно не хватило именно вашего совета и напутствия и вот я его получил, получается я угадал с выбором?, теперь появилось ощущение полного удовлетворения от покупки. Ограничение по деньгам ввел для себя намеренно, у меня не было еще итальянских аккордеонов, и кидаться сразу на топовые модели по меньшей мере не разумно)) Еще раз огромное спасибо что написали, если буду менять или продавать обращусь в любом случае к вам.


----------



## Alex33 (2 Июл 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Ограничение по деньгам ввел для себя намеренно, у меня не было еще итальянских аккордеонов, и кидаться сразу на топовые модели по меньшей мере не разумно))


Очень правильный подход к выбору итальянского аккордеона). Игорь Петрович, а Вы сможете, через какое-то время, показать на форуме видео с Вашей игрой на новом аккордеоне?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (2 Июл 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Очень правильный подход к выбору итальянского аккордеона). Игорь Петрович, а Вы сможете, через какое-то время, показать на форуме видео с Вашей игрой на новом аккордеоне?


Пока стесняюсь, если почувствую уверенность, доведу аппарат до ума, возможно и выложу видео))


----------



## Игорь Петрович (2 Июл 2020)




----------



## Игорь Петрович (10 Июл 2020)

Доброго всем времени суток! Не думал, что итальянцы на столько продумали инструмент, на нём не только играть в удовольствие, но и ремонтировать, всё доступно, легко снимается, всё для людей, даже инструмент для одевания пружин присутствует под крышкой. Короче, сделал небольшую профилактику правой клавиатуры, отрегулировал клапана, подстроил левую, и аккордеон в полном порядке


----------



## bolunov (11 Июл 2020)

Здорово! Вам даже удалось его увеличить в два раза (судя по фото)


----------



## Alex33 (11 Июл 2020)

Ребята, а кто-то видел в продаже итальянские аккордеоны с 45 клавишами, но без выборки в левой? Или такой инструмент можно только изготовить на заказ? Как говорят: "за ваши деньги - любой каприз".


----------



## 1alex123 (11 Июл 2020)

Доброго врeмeни суток.
Такиe инструмeнты дeлают многиe производитeли. Да, Вы правы, они (такиe инструмeнты) идут по индивидуальному заказу. Но инструмeнты концeртного класса (с выборкой или бeз) дeлаются либо по заказу либо для каких-либо мыставок. Потока как такового, я думаю, в этой катeгории нeт.

Вот здeсь примeр - пятиголосый аккордeон с 45 клавишами вeз выборки от фирмы Victoria продаeтся в Akkordeon Centrum Brusch Hamburg






Victoria Virtuoso 455 - Akkordeon Centrum







www.akkordeoncentrum.de


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2020)

Alex33, только заказ


----------



## Alex33 (11 Июл 2020)

1alex123 написал(а):


> Вот здeсь примeр - пятиголосый аккордeон с 45 клавишами вeз выборки от фирмы Victoria продаeтся в Akkordeon Centrum Brusch Hamburg
> 
> Victoria Virtuoso 455 - Akkordeon Centrum


Внешний вид аккордеона интересный). Только, как звучит, узнать поможет Олег 45120. У него тоже Виктория, только на порядок лучше. Или, кто-то из пользователей играл на таком?


----------



## Alex33 (11 Июл 2020)

vev написал(а):


> только заказ


Евгений, опять вспоминал тебя добрым словом)). Твои прогнозы сбываются). Знаю, что ты не в восторге от Викторий, но хотелось бы узнать твоё мнение об этой Виктории 455.


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2020)

Alex33, 
Неееее!!!!!
Я в восторге о своей Вики!!!!
Я не очарован был Поэтой. Каденца от Сервера - просто сказка 

Что ждать от 455? А кто ж его знает? Ты позвони и поговорим о твоих хотелках. Глядишь и отговорю


----------



## 1alex123 (11 Июл 2020)

Доброго врeмeни eщe раз.
Вы на этот экзeмпляр нe очeнь кидайтeсь, он по-моeму прямодeчный. И звук будeт соотвeтствующий.
Если Вам интeрeсно звучаниe имeнно этого инструмeнта, то звонить надо нe Евгeнию (Евгeний, извинитe eсли что нe так), а в магазин. Обыяснитe ситуацию, можeт они пойдут Вам навстрeчу и запишут видeо. Но и оно Вам поможeт только условно т.к. инструмeнт надо щупать. Мнe попадались об`явлeния о аналогичных инструмeнтах от Bugari. На инструмeнтe от Balone Burrini я играл на выставкe. Поэтому надо искать, eсли хотитe инструмeнт с ломаной дeкой и / или чeтырьмя голосами.


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2020)

1alex123,

Да нет  Надо определиться, чего именно хочется и чем не устраивает существующее, а дальше.... У Эльки в шоурум много чего есть, но далеко не все. Да и звук и качество инструментов в демо не те, которые могут оказаться при покупке. Все это лотерея  Записи это не то, на основании чего надо выбирать и покупать инструмент.

В настоящее время я бы рекомендовал пощупать Брандони. Вот инструмент, к которому вопросы не появляются уже который год. Качество- блеск. Звук шикарный! Ответ - ты только подумал, а он уже звучит!

А главный вопрос забыл.... А на кой черт 45 клавишь???? Для чего на эстраде они нужны?


----------



## Alex33 (11 Июл 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Неееее!!!!!
> Я в восторге о своей Вики!!!!
> Я не очарован был Поэтой. Каденца от Сервера - просто сказка


Жень, а можно фото Каденца от Сервера).


----------



## Alex33 (11 Июл 2020)

1alex123 написал(а):


> Доброго врeмeни eщe раз.
> Вы на этот экзeмпляр нe очeнь кидайтeсь, он по-моeму прямодeчный. И звук будeт соотвeтствующий.
> Если Вам интeрeсно звучаниe имeнно этого инструмeнта, то звонить надо нe Евгeнию (Евгeний, извинитe eсли что нe так), а в магазин. Обыяснитe ситуацию, можeт они пойдут Вам навстрeчу и запишут видeо. Но и оно Вам поможeт только условно т.к. инструмeнт надо щупать. Мнe попадались об`явлeния о аналогичных инструмeнтах от Bugari. На инструмeнтe от Balone Burrini я играл на выставкe. Поэтому надо искать, eсли хотитe инструмeнт с ломаной дeкой и / или чeтырьмя голосами.


1alex123, спасибо за помощь). Всё популярно объяснили. У меня есть аккордеон и он дороже 455 в два раза. Покупать Викторию 455 я и не думал. Интерес был к 45 клавишам и левая без выборки. Совершенству нет предела). Если и надумаю купить другой аккордеон, то у Юрия.


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2020)

Alex33, 







Даже со звуком


----------



## Alex33 (11 Июл 2020)

vev написал(а):


> А главный вопрос забыл.... А на кой черт 45 клавишь???? Для чего на эстраде они нужны?


А на видео 47 клавиш у аккордеона). И тот же вопрос. Хотя, когда играешь на третьей октаве в соль миноре, не хватает этих трёх клавиш.


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2020)

Alex33, 
Это всё-таки не эстрадный...


----------



## zet10 (11 Июл 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Ребята, а кто-то видел в продаже итальянские аккордеоны с 45 клавишами, но без выборки в левой? Или такой инструмент можно только изготовить на заказ? Как говорят: "за ваши деньги - любой каприз".


На 45 клавиш скандалли делали, он у них в линейке был, готовый , пятиголосный...... Я привозил их 4 штуки, редкостные гробы. Сейчас вроде они сняли их с производства, якобы не рентабельны....
Вообщем ни кому не рекомендую готовый инструмент на 45 клавиш, выборный это другое дело.....
А в готовом 41 за глаза!


----------



## Alex33 (12 Июл 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> На 45 клавиш скандалли делали, он у них в линейке был, готовый , пятиголосный...... Я привозил их 4 штуки, редкостные гробы. Сейчас вроде они сняли их с производства, якобы не рентабельны....
> Вообщем ни кому не рекомендую готовый инструмент на 45 клавиш, выборный это другое дело.....
> А в готовом 41 за глаза!


Юрий, как профессионал, расставил всё по местам). Только не понятно, почему заказной 45 клавишный аккордеон без выборки будет звучать хуже с выборкой?


----------



## zet10 (12 Июл 2020)

Речь шла не о звуке, а о том что функционально в готовом инструменте 45 кл абсолютно не нужны! 
У Vignoni однажды я видел инструмент на 50 клавиш) , чего только не сделаешь ради денег и прикола и эксперемента)......


----------



## Alex33 (12 Июл 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Речь шла не о звуке, а о том что функционально в готовом инструменте 45 кл абсолютно не нужны!
> У Vignoni однажды я видел инструмент на 50 клавиш) , чего только не сделаешь ради денег и прикола и эксперемента)......


Юрий, всё понятно, что ничего не понятно).  При встрече поговорим). Евгений предложил протестировать "Брандони". Это что за феномен? "Белтуна", что смотрели, инструмент превосходный). Но надо умерить аппетит.  С Евгением, думаю, тягаться некому).


----------



## zet10 (12 Июл 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Юрий, всё понятно, что ничего не понятно).  При встрече поговорим). Евгений предложил протестировать "Брандони". Это что за феномен? "Белтуна", что смотрели, инструмент превосходный). Но надо умерить аппетит.  С Евгением, думаю, тягаться некому).


Очень разумно и точно! Евгений тут всех на латки уложил, это "тяжеловес" по приобретению инструментов))


----------



## vev (12 Июл 2020)

zet10, Alex33, 

Кто тут на наших????


----------



## Alexei (16 Июл 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> функционально в готовом инструменте 45 кл абсолютно не нужны!


А как же у детского баяна кнопок в правой 52? 
И у Поелуева вроде есть готовый аккордеон с 45 клавишами.


----------



## Alex33 (19 Июл 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> На 45 клавиш скандалли делали, он у них в линейке был, готовый , пятиголосный...... Я привозил их 4 штуки, редкостные гробы. Сейчас вроде они сняли их с производства, якобы не рентабельны....


Юрий, а что ты вкладываешь в слова "редкостные гробы"? Понятно, что такие аккордеоны без выборки в левой, оцениваешь, имея высшее музыкальное образование). Но думаю, что дело не только в этом...Нужна конкретика: количество регистров, размер, вес, какие голоса и примерная цена. И, если возможно, то и фото или видео. А не рентабельны они, видимо, стали из-за цены, учитывая пятиголосие, 15 регистров, плюс доп. регистры и веса.


----------



## zet10 (19 Июл 2020)

Alexei написал(а):


> А как же у детского баяна кнопок в правой 52?
> И у Поелуева вроде есть готовый аккордеон с 45 клавишами.


Так дело в том , что у профессионального баяна вообще 64 кнопки! Вы представляете себе Аккордеон на 64 клавиши????... Баян и аккордеон в плане конструкции все же отличаются))))..... У Поелуева конечно 45, но у него Готововыборный, а мы речь ведём о готовом!!!


----------



## zet10 (19 Июл 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Юрий, а что ты вкладываешь в слова "редкостные гробы"? Понятно, что такие аккордеоны без выборки в левой, оцениваешь, имея высшее музыкальное образование). Но думаю, что дело не только в этом...Нужна конкретика: количество регистров, размер, вес, какие голоса и примерная цена. И, если возможно, то и фото или видео. А не рентабельны они, видимо, стали из-за цены, учитывая пятиголосие, 15 регистров, плюс доп. регистры и веса.


Именно! Прежде всего вес и габариты инструмента!цена там кстати одинакова была, даже на 45 дешевле стоил...... Но именно вес и габариты аккордеона на 45 клавиш делают его не конкурентно способным! Правда есть отдельные любители этого, но их единицы...фото поищу, где то были они у меня, если найду выложу, хотя по фото мало чего поймёте, это надо в живую смотреть, играть и сравнивать, вот тогда почувствуете разницу, а если ещё будите сравнивать при игре стоя, то разница уже не заставит себя ждать через 5-10 минут игры)


----------



## ugly (20 Июл 2020)

Тут скорее пятиголосие, а не 4 дополнительные клавиши, даёт такой эффект. Пятиголосый инструмент на 41 клавишу - тоже здоровенный и тяжеленный.


----------



## kep (20 Июл 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Баян и аккордеон в плане конструкции все же отличаются))))


Юрий, а в чем реальное отличие кроме клавиатуры? Если в относительно компактный корпус баяна влезает 55 голосов и сложная кнопочная клавиатура с двумя-тремя дублирующими рядами, то в чем проблема аккордеона, кроме собственно длины [высоты] клавиатуры?


----------



## Alexei (20 Июл 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> У Поелуева конечно 45, но у него Готововыборный, а мы речь ведём о готовом!!!


zet10 
Насколько я понимаю, у Поелуева помимо готово-выборного (вроде Bugari) есть и готовый аккордеон АККО (да ещё с подбородочными регистрами):


----------



## vev (20 Июл 2020)

kep, 

Костя, 45 при 4-х голосах - не есть проблема. Разве что мензура другая, что иной раз даже удобнее. Дальше имеем увеличение количества планок на резонатор, что автоматом приводит к изменению их ширины и удлинению резонатора. 

Вопрос то в другом: а для чего??? насколько часто используется это расширение диапазона? В эстрадном репертуаре 41 клавиши более, чем достаточно, а для чего-то более серьезного, все равно выборка нужна в большинстве случаев. 

Ну и не забывай, что не у всех твой рост и твоя комплекция и для них более чем критичны лишние несколько см.


----------



## Alex33 (20 Июл 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Именно! Прежде всего вес и габариты инструмента!цена там кстати одинакова была, даже на 45 дешевле стоил...... Но именно вес и габариты аккордеона на 45 клавиш делают его не конкурентно способным! Правда есть отдельные любители этого, но их единицы...фото поищу, где то были они у меня, если найду выложу, хотя по фото мало чего поймёте, это надо в живую смотреть, играть и сравнивать, вот тогда почувствуете разницу, а если ещё будите сравнивать при игре стоя, то разница уже не заставит себя ждать через 5-10 минут игры)


Юрий, это всё понятно, но нужны технические характеристики и цена). А у разных производителей аккордеонов на 45 клавиш они отличаются? Стоя, наши эстрадники, играют на не больших аккордеонах, заказных и облегчённых. Есть подставки к инструментам... У Дениса я тестировал аккордеон "Pigini" с 45-ю клавишами, и было такое впечатление, что держу в руках тумбочку((. А вот такой же "SCANDALLI"
оставил положительные эмоции)).


----------



## Alex33 (20 Июл 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Вопрос то в другом: а для чего??? насколько часто используется это расширение диапазона? В эстрадном репертуаре 41 клавиши более, чем достаточно, а для чего-то более серьезного, все равно выборка нужна в большинстве случаев.


Мы, мужики, всегда в чём-то стараемся доминировать). Для меня, с моим ростом 182 см. увеличенный аккордеон с 45-ю кл. смотрелся бы лучше). И правильно отметил Юрий, что такие аккордеоны покупают любители). Каждый смотрит со своей колокольни.  Кстати, готово-выборная левая на сколько тяжелее готовой?


----------



## kep (20 Июл 2020)

Люблю обстоятельные ответы! Есть и с чем согласиься, и с чем поспорить.


vev написал(а):


> Костя, 45 при 4-х голосах - не есть проблема. Разве что мензура другая, что иной раз даже удобнее. Дальше имеем увеличение количества планок на резонатор, что автоматом приводит к изменению их ширины и удлинению резонатора.



Автоматом ли? Смотри, сравниваем Victoria Poeta 47VPR и Solista AC430V:


*Model*​*Treble*​*Bass*​*Length*​*Width*​*Keyboard*​A430VPRPoeta 47R47​120​48​20​53​Ac430VSolista88 (53)​120​48​20​

Аж 53 голоса влезли в тот же корпус!



> Вопрос то в другом: а для чего??? насколько часто используется это расширение диапазона? В эстрадном репертуаре 41 клавиши более, чем достаточно, а для чего-то более серьезного, все равно выборка нужна в большинстве случаев.



Вопрос серьезный, но можно судить по баянному репертуару: эстрадные/народные пьесы используют весь доступный диапазон. 



> Ну и не забывай, что не у всех твой рост и твоя комплекция и для них более чем критичны лишние несколько см.



А вот это да, этого не отнять  Но делают же детские и прочие инструменты для разного роста, почему бы не продлить эту традицию на взрослых?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Июл 2020)

Доброго времени суток, друзья! Подскажите пожалуйста что это за аккордеон? Понятно, что это 50-60-е, похож на итальянский. https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1460512131


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2020)

Тонкие чёрные клавиши, трёхголосый, форма корпуса, ощущение совсем не 1950-60хх, а немножко пораньше.. .
Пишут, что клавиши не западают. Его надо разбирать и смотреть. Не западающие клавиши окажутся единственным достоинством инструмента))... . Хотя, как всегда, вопрос "для чего оно нужно?". Откапиталить и играть на даче "Амурские волны"- самое то!


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Тонкие чёрные клавиши, трёхголосый, форма корпуса, ощущение совсем не 1950-60хх, а немножко пораньше.. .
> Пишут, что клавиши не западают. Его надо разбирать и смотреть. Не западающие клавиши окажутся единственным достоинством инструмента))... . Хотя, как всегда, вопрос "для чего оно нужно?". Откапиталить и играть на даче "Амурские волны"- самое то!


Добрый день Kuzalogly, угадали, в самую точку. Хотел повозиться в удовольствие, откапиталить и на дачу. Вот стоит ли он того? Черные клавиши не такие и тонкие, скорее 50-е, а вот Италия ли? У Немцев до объединения под одну крышу было не мало мелких шарашек и названия похожие на итальянские. Если это фриц, то он того не стоит, чтобы им заниматься, да и цена ему другая.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Июл 2020)

Опять же, вот так "Амурские волны" на дровах не сыгрешь))


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2020)

Это не немец. Это Италия 1940-хх. Если покопаться и на дачу- Ваша тема... .


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> вот так "Амурские волны" на дровах не сыгрешь))






Серьёзно- на видео инструмент практически неисправен).


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Серьёзно- на видео инструмент практически неисправен).


В чём заключается неисправность?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Это не немец. Это Италия 1940-хх. Если покопаться и на дачу- Ваша тема... .


Благодарю!


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> В чём заключается неисправность?


При хорошей компрессии и неплохом ответе- он просто расстроен дальше некуда...


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> При хорошей компрессии и неплохом ответе- он просто расстроен дальше некуда...


Возможно вы и правы, ваш опыт не оспариваю, мой слух не на столько чуток, чтобы отчётливо уловить плохую настройку инструмента в данном видео. От души благодарю, Kuzalogly, что откликнулись, уделили мне время и ответили на вопросы.


----------



## Alex33 (28 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly, нужен Ваш совет). Моя эл. почта [email protected]


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Июл 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> нужен Ваш совет)


Мне надо обозначить какую-то реакцию? ))
Я жив, передвигаюсь и говорю более- менее удовлетворительно... .


----------



## Alex33 (28 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Мне надо обозначить какую-то реакцию? ))
> Я жив, передвигаюсь и говорю более- менее удовлетворительно... .


Александр, признаюсь, удивил своим ответом). Извини, ошибся адресом... Мне, просто нужен был совет по ремонту.


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Июл 2020)

Ну и кто мешает? Личка есть для особо стеснительных...


----------



## Alex33 (28 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Ну и кто мешает? Личка есть для особо стеснительных...


Ожидаемый ответ). Посоветуй, кто ещё из пользователей занимается ремонтом?


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Июл 2020)

Я так и не понял. Мы что будем ремонтировать? Какой-то секретный инструмент? ))


----------



## Alex33 (28 Июл 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Я так и не понял. Мы что будем ремонтировать? Какой-то секретный инструмент? ))


 Почти угадал). А если серьёзно, то есть маленький нюанс...


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Июл 2020)

В личку, батенька. Всё в личку.


----------



## Alex33 (28 Июл 2020)

Мужики, те кто занимаются ремонтом баянов, аккордеонов, отзовитесь). Нужна консультация, но не на форуме. При общении объясню причину).


----------



## Alex33 (5 Авг 2020)

Вчера разобрался сам, в своём вопросе по ремонту аккордеона). Спасибо Kuzalogly за желание помочь). Жень, ты снова на высоте: твоё предположение оказалось верным)).


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Авг 2020)

А чем личка плоха? Её никто не видит, можно обсуждать ремонт подпольного аккордеона и все дела... .


----------



## Alex33 (5 Авг 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> А чем личка плоха? Её никто не видит, можно обсуждать ремонт подпольного аккордеона и все дела... .


Александр, умный Вы мужчина), и умеете по теме правильно пошутить. Но бывают ситуации, когда надо шифроваться . Вы не поддались на интригу и помогли мне самому освоить азы ремонта. Теоретически, по ремонту баянов и аккордеонов, многое понятно. Но помимо инструмента нужен опыт, который нарабатывается годами.


----------



## zet10 (5 Авг 2020)

Жень, а в чем там дело было?


----------



## zet10 (5 Авг 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Вчера разобрался сам, в своём вопросе по ремонту аккордеона). Спасибо Kuzalogly за желание помочь). Жень, ты снова на высоте: твоё предположение оказалось верным)).


Отлично! Теперь там все в порядке? Нет нареканий?


----------



## Alex33 (5 Авг 2020)

zet10 написал(а):


> Отлично! Теперь там все в порядке? Нет нареканий?


Юрий, нареканий к аккордеону у меня и не было). В феврале месяце, случайно, обратил внимание, что три регистра: кларнет, гобой и виола, при звучании на второй и третьей октавах, издают звук с воздухом. При игре это никак не отражается. На регистрах пикколо и флейта звук чистый.


----------



## Alex33 (5 Авг 2020)

Kuzalogly, теперь Вы можете мне реально помочь).


----------



## zet10 (5 Авг 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Юрий, нареканий к аккордеону у меня и не было). В феврале месяце, случайно, обратил внимание, что три регистра: кларнет, гобой и виола, при звучании на второй и третьей октавах, издают звук с воздухом. При игре это никак не отражается. На регистрах пикколо и флейта звук чистый.


Хотите привозите завтра его мне в магазин! Я там с 12 до 17 буду! Мастер все сделает если чего нужно там ещё подправить.


----------



## Alex33 (9 Авг 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Мне надо обозначить какую-то реакцию? ))


Александр, и где Ваша реакция?)) Карты раскрыты)


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Авг 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Карты раскрыты)


Я так понял, что Ваш инструмент- от Юрия zet10, и какие-то элементы в его конструкции вызывают вопросы. Юрий предложил поглядеть и устранить. Моя какая роль? Отозваться о мастерах Юрия, которых я сроду не видал, отрицательно? И переделать то, что кто-то уже собрался делать... . Вы слишком плохо обо мне подумали)).


----------



## Alex33 (10 Авг 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Вы слишком плохо обо мне подумали)).


Уверен, что все пользователи сайта, к Вам хорошо относятся)). Что касается самого содержания поста, то Вы правильно отметили, что аккордеон от Юрия). Всё остальное не верно: 19 августа инструменту будет год и качество изготовления аккордеона на высоте)). Напомню). В феврале месяце, случайно, обратил внимание, что три регистра: кларнет, гобой и виола, при звучании на второй и третьей октавах, издают звук с воздухом. При игре это никак не отражается. На регистрах пикколо и флейта звук чистый. Kuzalogly, Ваше предположение, почему это происходит?


----------



## ugly (10 Авг 2020)

Непонятно, что значит "звук с воздухом"?
Если где утечка, то расход меха будет очень большой...


----------



## vyachek (10 Авг 2020)

Основной причиной может быть нарушение заливки планок, это когда планка еле держится, но еще не отвалилась. Кроме этого может быть неплотное прилегание резонатора к деке в этих местах в результате деформации (коробления), а также не работающие залоги . Также изношенные шторки регистров могут пропускать (но это по всему диапазону). Больше воздуху и взяться то не откуда. В остальных случаях воздух будет травить в не зависимости от того открыт клапан или нет.


----------



## Alex33 (10 Авг 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Непонятно, что значит "звук с воздухом"?
> Если где утечка, то расход меха будет очень большой...


Когда нажимаешь клавишу и раздвигаешь меха, то звук идёт с утечкой воздуха. Компрессия идеальная).


----------



## ugly (10 Авг 2020)

Компрессия - это герметичность при закрытых клапанах.
Если воздух идёт частично мимо голосовых планок - расход воздуха будет очень большой, придётся очень часто делать смену меха при игре.
Проверьте на регистрах с одним голосом (фагот, кларнет, гобой, пикколо), кто именно пропускает.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Авг 2020)

Что за инструмент-то? А то вон список причин указали уж, как будто там советский баян, спёртый со свалки пионером Васей в эпоху Хрущёва).
… . Если компрессия бетонная, то исключаем мех, клапанный механизм и пр. Остаются планки с голосами и залогами, и их заливка... .


----------



## Alex33 (10 Авг 2020)

vyachek написал(а):


> Основной причиной может быть нарушение заливки планок, это когда планка еле держится, но еще не отвалилась. Кроме этого может быть неплотное прилегание резонатора к деке в этих местах в результате деформации (коробления), а также не работающие залоги . Также изношенные шторки регистров могут пропускать (но это по всему диапазону). Больше воздуху и взяться то не откуда. В остальных случаях воздух будет травить в не зависимости от того открыт клапан или нет.


vyachek, спасибо за развёрнутый ответ)). Из всего Вами перечисленного возможно шторки надо подрегулировать. А может сама камера в ломанной деке пропускать воздух? Из-за неполной герметизации.


----------



## Alex33 (10 Авг 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Проверьте на регистрах с одним голосом (фагот, кларнет, гобой, пикколо), кто именно пропускает.


Кларнет,гобой и виола звучат с утечкой. Пикколо и флейта - звук чистый).


----------



## Alex33 (10 Авг 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Что за инструмент-то? А то вон список причин указали уж, как будто там советский баян, спёртый со свалки пионером Васей в эпоху Хрущёва).


 А инструмент "SCANDALLI super VI".


----------



## ugly (10 Авг 2020)

Виола и флейта - это регистры не из одного голоса, и какие именно голоса в них входят - зависит от производителя.
Я потому и просил проверить на одноголосых регистрах.
Расход воздуха повышенный наблюдается?


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Авг 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> SCANDALLI super VI


Учитывая Скандаль и репутацию Юрия, ну не может там быть незакрепленных резонаторов, осыпавшейся мастики и дыр в меху. равно как и шторок с пропуском воздуха. Надоть спервоначалу- к Юрию. Надоть слушать, играть и смотреть... .


----------



## Alex33 (10 Авг 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Учитывая Скандаль и репутацию Юрия, ну не может там быть незакрепленных резонаторов, осыпавшейся мастики и дыр в меху. равно как и шторок с пропуском воздуха. Надоть спервоначалу- к Юрию. Надоть слушать, играть и смотреть... .


Вот это деловой ответ). Спасибо)). Так и поступим.


----------



## Alex33 (10 Авг 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Виола и флейта - это регистры не из одного голоса, и какие именно голоса в них входят - зависит от производителя.
> Я потому и просил проверить на одноголосых регистрах.
> Расход воздуха повышенный наблюдается?


Кларнет, гобой - с воздухом. Фагот с воздухом при тихом звуке, а при громком исчезает. Пикколо без утечки. Ещё обратил внимание, что у регистра musette тоже утечка. Повышенного расхода воздуха не наблюдается.


----------



## ugly (10 Авг 2020)

Если повышенного расхода не наблюдается, то это не утечка, это Вы просто слышите движение воздуха через инструмент.
Отчего это и что с этим делать - не знаю...

ЗЫ. На органном концерте как-то поймал себя на том, что слышу движение воздуха в трубах органа.


----------



## vev (10 Авг 2020)

ugly,
В органе воздух движется и его слышно... А я на любом музыкальном центре слышу движение электронов... Трутся друг о друга спинами... Шуршат гады... Слушать мешают


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Сен 2020)

К мастеру. Вскрытие покажет...))


----------



## Alex33 (7 Сен 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> К мастеру. Вскрытие покажет...))


Игорь, если я правильно понял, то у Вас тоже аккордеон "SCANDALLI super VI". И, видимо, такое не прослушивается, что регистры: кларнет, гобой и виола звучат с воздухом? И ещё вопрос: где Вы живёте?


----------



## vev (7 Сен 2020)

Alex33,

Лёша, Игорь с моей Родины... Из Уфы

Ты б уж наконец созвал конвульсиум, который таки прийдет к выводу о хвори твоего инструмента... Вполне может быть, что твоя ситуация сходна с «болезнями третьего курса» у медиков, когда они пропедевтику внутренних болезней начинают изучать и болеют всем, в том числе и родильной горячкой


----------



## Alex33 (7 Сен 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Лёша, Игорь с моей Родины... Из Уфы


Жень, я об этом узнал из сообщений от Игоря). Подумал, а может уже переехал поближе к Москве).  Хорошие ребята живут по всей России )).


----------



## Alex33 (7 Сен 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Ты б уж наконец созвал конвульсиум, который таки прийдет к выводу о хвори твоего инструмента... Вполне может быть, что твоя ситуация схода с «болезнями третьего курса» у медиков, когда они пропедевтику внутренних болезней начинают изучать и болеют всем, в том числе и родильной горячкой


 Жень, уже договорились с Юрием). Только мне надо разобраться с работой: сложный график.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (7 Сен 2020)

Уфа, родимая, моя малая родина))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (7 Сен 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Игорь, если я правильно понял, то у Вас тоже аккордеон "SCANDALLI super VI". И, видимо, такое не прослушивается, что регистры: кларнет, гобой и виола звучат с воздухом? И ещё вопрос: где Вы живёте?


Да Скандалли супер 6. Поначалу, когда взял, были призвуки на отдельных звуках в ломаной деке (на сжим). Оказалось просел фетр на некоторых клапанах (на инструменте долго не играли) . Решил вопрос регулировкой угла между клапанами прямой и ломаной деки. Сейчас компрессия приемлемая.


----------



## bolunov (30 Ноя 2020)

Что-то притихла ветка, неужели настолько плохо в стране, что никто не интересуется музыкой и настоящими живыми инструментами? Мой Fantini играет даже в коронавирус. Просто делаю запись на камеру и рассылаю в качестве подарка, например на день рождения или какой другой праздник. Такой hand-made еще поискать. Всех с началом зимы (завтра)! От меня небольшой презент. Уровень, конечно, любительский, зато от всей души.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (5 Дек 2020)

Доброго времени суток! Удивительное дело, всегда думал, что Страделла это немецкий дешевый бренд. Но это совсем не ГДР, это 100% Италия. https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/shikarnyy_italyanskiy_akkordeon_2021516509 Кто знает что это за зверь?


----------



## vev (5 Дек 2020)

Игорь Петрович, 
Откуда информация? Из объявления? Ну, на заборах и не то пишут...


----------



## kep (6 Дек 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> всегда думал, что Страделла это немецкий дешевый бренд


А мне всегда казалось, что это название басово-аккордовой системы левой руки


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Жень, уже договорились с Юрием). Только мне надо разобраться с работой: сложный график.


Итак, что же показало вскрытие?)) Чать с сентября месяца наверно решился вопрос?
Перечитав сообщения, возьму на себя смелость предположить, что ослабло крепление резонаторов. Любопытно узнать, верно мое предположение или нет?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток! Удивительное дело, всегда думал, что Страделла это немецкий дешевый бренд. Но это совсем не ГДР, это 100% Италия. https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/shikarnyy_italyanskiy_akkordeon_2021516509 Кто знает что это за зверь?








Фирма Stradella


Кто сталкивался с фирмой Stradella, кто что знает, любая информация!




goldaccordion.com





Вот ветка по этой теме.


----------



## vev (6 Дек 2020)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/italyanskiy_4-h_golosyy_akkordeon_manfrini_2020765354



Вот тут тот-же "итальянец" только под другим именем и дешевле


----------



## Alex33 (6 Дек 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Итак, что же показало вскрытие?)) Чать с сентября месяца наверно решился вопрос?
> Перечитав сообщения, возьму на себя смелость предположить, что ослабло крепление резонаторов. Любопытно узнать, верно мое предположение или нет?


Всем доброго дня)). Игорь, по Вашему вопросу ответа у меня нет. С Юрием пока не виделись. Я обязательно отпишусь.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

Понятно. Если будет время написать... Напишите))).
Спасибо и хорошего дня


----------



## Игорь Петрович (6 Дек 2020)

Благодарю, понял. Это город, где произведён аккордеон.


----------



## Alex33 (7 Дек 2020)

bolunov написал(а):


> Что-то притихла ветка, неужели настолько плохо в стране, что никто не интересуется музыкой и настоящими живыми инструментами? Мой Fantini играет даже в коронавирус. Просто делаю запись на камеру и рассылаю в качестве подарка, например на день рождения или какой другой праздник. Такой hand-made еще поискать. Всех с началом зимы (завтра)! От меня небольшой презент. Уровень, конечно, любительский, зато от всей души.


Всем доброго здоровья)). Сергей, Вы снова порадовали нас своей игрой на аккордеоне). Хотелось бы чаще, на сайте "GoldAccordion", видеть подобные записи. На YouTube просмотрел видео игры на аккордеоне Максима Чистякова. Понравилось, что Максим не тушуется и уверено играет. Узнал, что Максим пять лет, как взял в руки аккордеон и брал уроки у преподавателей. У Сергея, по исполнению, чувствуется за плечами музыкальная школа). Ребята, дальнейших вам успехов)).


----------



## bolunov (2 Янв 2021)

Друзья мои, в наступившем году хочу увязать свои поздравления с Новым годом вот с этой фотографией. На ней некоторые члены нашего клуба Морозко.

Я желаю вам крепкого сибирского здоровья, как у Анатолия Сергеевича (слева), который в свои 70+ бегает вверх по реке Кан, чтобы потом проплыть пару километров вниз по течению и получить море удовольствия и заряд бодрости (как и все мы).

Я желаю вам реализоваться в своей профессиональной деятельности, быть полезными другим людям, как наша Светлана Мирошниченко (вторая слева). В свои 60+ она умудряется совмещать работу музыкальным руководителем в детском садике, с удовольствием ведет развивающие занятия в созданном своими силами детском центре развития детей "Игралочка", ведет свое сообщество во Вконтакте. А еще делает ВСЕХ! в крае в своей весовой/возрастной категории по пауэрлифтингу.

Я желаю вам быть такими целеустремленными, как наш руководитель клуба Александр Ефремов (справа), который реализует все, что планирует. Равняйтесь на лучших!

А мы с женой (в центре) желаем вам хорошего настроения, семейного счастья, ярких жизненных моментов! И в подарок - это видео. Кто был в Греции - можно понастальгировать.









Файл из Облака Mail.ru


Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надёжное хранилище в интернете.




cloud.mail.ru


----------



## Alex33 (2 Янв 2021)

Вот наглядный пример того, о чём говорил Сергей Иванов: можно самому улучшать технику игры на аккордеоне. Совершенству нет предела). Сергей Болунов подаёт пример нашим пользователям сайта)). Побольше бы таких видео. Всех с Новым Годом!!!


----------



## bolunov (3 Янв 2021)

Улучшать технику самому, конечно, можно. Но Учитель рядом, как тренер у спортсмена, поможет это сделать быстрее и с меньшими затратами.


----------



## vev (3 Янв 2021)

Alex33, 
Алексей, если мне не изменяет память, то с техникой у тебя все вполне нормально... Как уже говорил, надо наступить на горло собственной песне и выучить наконец то азы нотной грамоты. По-другому ты двигаться в желаемом направлении не сможешь. Аппликатурные решения есть практически для всех запрошенных тобой композиций, но под твои пальцы они могут не подходить. Их просто надо трохи заточить под тебя.


----------



## bolunov (18 Янв 2021)

Всех с праздником, с Крещенским сочельником!
Юрий, Ваши инструменты неплохо (как минимум) звучат. Большой привет из Сибири! Играю, не нарадуюсь.


----------



## vyachek (18 Янв 2021)

БРАВО!!! Прекрасное исполнение!


----------



## bolunov (18 Янв 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> БРАВО!!! Прекрасное исполнение!


Спасибо, коллега. Мне тоже начинает нравиться. Конечно, это пока аванс, но приятно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Янв 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Играю, не нарадуюсь.


Класс! Все девки- наши! ))


----------



## vyachek (18 Янв 2021)

Когда то под впечатлением В. Ковтуна разучил две части, дальше как-то не пошло и потом забылось. Сейчас, под новым впечатлением, наверное пойду доразучивать.


----------



## bolunov (18 Янв 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Когда то под впечатлением В. Ковтуна разучил две части, дальше как-то не пошло и потом забылось. Сейчас, под новым впечатлением, наверное пойду доразучивать.


У него классные вещи. Классика мне, к сожалению, не сильно заходит. А Ковтун еще с детства восхищал. Жаль, не пришлось послушать вживую.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Янв 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Ковтун еще с детства восхищал


У Вас местами даже мимика лица, как у Ковтуна. И локти поставлены как у него).


----------



## bolunov (20 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> У Вас местами даже мимика лица, как у Ковтуна. И локти поставлены как у него).


Серьезно? Вот не обращал внимания... Ковтун жил музыкой, очень ее любил. Он получал большое удовольствие от того, что делал. Может этим и подкупал. Я тоже люблю музицировать, хотя и не так одержим.
Видимо, все творческие люди ловят кайф от выступлений. Хорошая знакомая Юлия Алтас из Нью-Йорка, профессиональный дизайнер и художник с именем, в реальном времени онлайн пишет картины. Вебинары потрясающие, смотреть на нее и ее работу - одно удовольствие. Все мы, когда творим, наполнены энергетикой. 
Вы, наверное, правы. Хоть я специально и не копировал поведение Маэстро, но в последнее время обращаю внимание на внешний образ, на картинку в кадре, на поведение, на атрибутику. Возможно, что-то неосознанно перенял. 
В выступлении все имеет значение. Если сравнивать с первыми записями, то небо и земля. Спасибо!
Но харизма Ковтуна уникальна...


----------



## Alex33 (20 Янв 2021)

Ребята, а кто ещё сможет выложить видео с игрой на своём музыкальном инструменте? Игорь Гребёнкин, vyachek (кстати, как к Вам правильно обращаться?), MAN и другие пользователи смогут нас порадовать?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Янв 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Ребята, а кто ещё сможет выложить видео с игрой на своём музыкальном инструменте? Игорь Гребёнкин, vyachek (кстати, как к Вам правильно обращаться?), MAN и другие пользователи смогут нас порадовать?


Да пожалуйста))
Пиццигони. "Свет и тени".
Строго не судите. Экспромтом, решил молодость вспомнить))).


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин, 

О, профессура подтянулась...


----------



## bolunov (21 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Да пожалуйста))
> Пиццигони. "Свет и тени".
> Строго не судите. Экспромтом, решил молодость вспомнить))).


Игорь, мои комплименты!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Янв 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Игорь Гребёнкин,
> 
> О, профессура подтянулась...


Сам такой)))))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Янв 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Игорь, мои комплименты!


Спасибо, так баловство))


----------



## Alex33 (21 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Да пожалуйста))
> Пиццигони. "Свет и тени".
> Строго не судите. Экспромтом, решил молодость вспомнить))).


Всё), меняю Москву на Уфу и иду учеником к Игорю)).  МОЛОДЕЦ ))).


----------



## bolunov (22 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Спасибо, так баловство))


Игорь, очень хорошее "баловство"! У меня к Вам вопрос. Вы как-то используете свое мастерство в обычной жизни? Например, записываете поздравления в музыкальной форме и отправляете родным, близким, друзьям? Или берете свой (классный!) инструмент и идете кого-то поздравлять вживую? Есть такой опыт?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Вы как-то используете свое мастерство


Набираем в поисковой строке "Играет Игорь Гребёнкин", наслаждаемся музицированием.
Конечно использует))…. . Ещё как.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (22 Янв 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Игорь, очень хорошее "баловство"! У меня к Вам вопрос. Вы как-то используете свое мастерство в обычной жизни? Например, записываете поздравления в музыкальной форме и отправляете родным, близким, друзьям? Или берете свой (классный!) инструмент и идете кого-то поздравлять вживую? Есть такой опыт?


Здравствуйте. Да, конечно использую. На дни рожденья к родственникам и друзьям чаще всего с аккордеоном ходим)).
Вот на этот Новый год, после боя курантов, вышли с семьёй во двор нашей многоэтажки (у нас там елку ставят каждый год). Прихватил аккордеончик - не Скандалли конечно, немчика 3/4, - и стали мы песни петь про Новый год, пляски плясать, хороводы с соседями вокруг елки водить, - в общем повеселились от души)). 
Считаю, что классика, современная музыка - это здорово, но наши инструменты надо популяризировать, надо почаще выходить "в народ", играть для простых людей. Одно другому никак не мешает и не противоречит. Ведь поэтому наши инструменты и называются народными, потому что на них возможно исполнение широчайшего спектра произведений: начиная от простейшего фолька и заканчивая сложнейшими образцами классического и современного репертуара.
Так что у нас стало традицией выходить на Новый год на улицу, на 9 мая в парк, чтобы поиграть ветеранам и т.д. Вот маленький видеофрагмент:





Дорогие друзья! Часто в сторону.. | Igor Grebyonkin | VK


Дорогие друзья! Часто в сторону музыкантов народников звучат упрёки: "играете свою классику для себя, а для народа, что попроще, и не играете вовс




vk.com


----------



## Alex33 (22 Янв 2021)

Сергей и Игорь осветили яркими вспышками наш сайт)). Ждём баянистов, гармонистов). Приглашаем glory, gerborisov, ugly продолжить наше общение музыкальными видео из своего репертуара. Константин (kep), может продемонстрируете нам игру на электронном аккордеоне "Roland"?


----------



## kep (22 Янв 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Сергей и Игорь осветили яркими вспышками наш сайт)). Ждём баянистов, гармонистов). Приглашаем glory, gerborisov, ugly продолжить наше общение музыкальными видео из своего репертуара. Константин (kep), может продемонстрируете нам игру на электронном аккордеоне "Roland"?


В одиночку стыдно , но с солирующим Ричардом Ноелом получилось неплохо:


----------



## Alex33 (22 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Считаю, что классика, современная музыка - это здорово, но наши инструменты надо популяризировать, надо почаще выходить "в народ", играть для простых людей. Одно другому никак не мешает и не противоречит. Ведь поэтому наши инструменты и называются народными, потому что на них возможно исполнение широчайшего спектра произведений: начиная от простейшего фолька и заканчивая сложнейшими образцами классического и современного репертуара.


Уверен, что все Вас в этом поддерживают. Только наше российское ТВ так не думает((. Два месяца назад, случайно, увидел видео с выступлением группы "САДко". Трое ребят, совершенно потрясающе, исполняют русские, народные песни и при этом ещё пританцовывают)). И, кстати, они все заканчивали академию Гнесиных. Выяснилось, что группа в этом составе выступает уже 10 лет...


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Два месяца назад, случайно, увидел видео с выступлением


Давно их видел, несколько видео. Трое этих..., не знаю чем потрясающи. Голубизна в каждом жесте. Причёски неуставные, одёжа мятая, украшения бабские. Много электрической музыки и мало живой. Более голубков не смотрю, чтоб аппетит не испортить)).


----------



## Alex33 (22 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Давно их видел, несколько видео. Трое этих..., не знаю чем потрясающи. Голубизна в каждом жесте. Причёски неуставные, одёжа мятая, украшения бабские. Много электрической музыки и мало живой. Более голубков не смотрю, чтоб аппетит не испортить)).


Александр, за что Вас уважаю, так это за честность, прямоту и уникальный юмор)). Где Вы увидели голубизну? Все трое женаты и имеют детей. У Александра Бардина их четверо). Да, Бардин носит причёску с длинными, кучерявыми волосами, но его круглому мордовскому лицу подходит. "Одёжа мятая" из-за частых гастролей по деревням и весям - где им там гладить, для чего. "Украшения бабские", так это фольклорная группа, им так и положено. "Много электрической музыки и мало живой". С этим утверждением согласен полностью. Хотя петь, плясать, да ещё играть в живую - это никакого здоровья не хватит. Владимир Макаров (из города Владимира) пишет стихи, Александр Бардин - музыку, и Александр Лихацкий, с Алтая, сочиняет. Ребята зарабатывают деньги.


----------



## MAN (22 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Трое этих..., не знаю чем потрясающи. Голубизна в каждом жесте.


Согласен, что коллективчик мерзопакостный, ещё хуже, пожалуй, чем "Баян-микс", только они по-моему не под гомиков косят, а под жиголо. Сладенькие такие, смазливенькие весельчаки-утешители тётенек наиболее уязвимой для коронавируса возрастной категории. Пляшущие мальчики-зайчики-выбегайчики. К великому сожалению приходится признать, что спросом подобное "творчество" в самом деле пользуется. Вот они и пользуются тем, что оно им пользуется. Что уж тут поделаешь, бизнес есть бизнес. Хоть шоу-, хоть какой. За что башляют, про то и кашлЯют.


----------



## Alex33 (22 Янв 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Согласен, что коллективчик мерзопакостный, ещё хуже, пожалуй, чем "Баян-микс", только они по-моему не под гомиков косят, а под жиголо. Сладенькие такие, смазливенькие весельчаки-утешители тётенек наиболее уязвимой для короновируса возрастной категории. Пляшущие мальчики-зайчики-выбегайчики. К великому сожалению приходится признать, что спросом подобное "творчество" в самом деле пользуется. Вот они и пользуются тем, что оно им пользуется. Что уж тут поделаешь, бизнес есть бизнес. Хоть шоу-, хоть какой. За что башляют, про то и кашлЯют.


MAN, наверное с Вами соглашусь в чём-то, но после того, как просмотрим видео с Вашей игрой на баяне. Константину спасибо, за видео на "Roland", поддержал ребят).


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> после того, как просмотрим видео с Вашей игрой на баяне


А это с какого перепугу? MAN позиционировал себя как слушатель, а не как участник конкурса ... . Чтобы иметь право оценить вкус дерьма, не надо предъявлять диплом профессионального химика).


----------



## vev (22 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> А это с какого перепугу? MAN позиционировал себя как слушатель, а не как участник конкурса ... . Чтобы иметь право оценить вкус дерьма, не надо предъявлять диплом профессионального химика).



Саша! Не трожь нас химиков


----------



## bolunov (22 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Да, конечно использую. На дни рожденья к родственникам и друзьям чаще всего с аккордеоном ходим)).
> Вот на этот Новый год, после боя курантов, вышли с семьёй во двор нашей многоэтажки (у нас там елку ставят каждый год). Прихватил аккордеончик - не Скандалли конечно, немчика 3/4, - и стали мы песни петь про Новый год, пляски плясать, хороводы с соседями вокруг елки водить, - в общем повеселились от души)).
> Считаю, что классика, современная музыка - это здорово, но наши инструменты надо популяризировать, надо почаще выходить "в народ", играть для простых людей. Одно другому никак не мешает и не противоречит. Ведь поэтому наши инструменты и называются народными, потому что на них возможно исполнение широчайшего спектра произведений: начиная от простейшего фолька и заканчивая сложнейшими образцами классического и современного репертуара.
> Так что у нас стало традицией выходить на Новый год на улицу, на 9 мая в парк, чтобы поиграть ветеранам и т.д. Вот маленький видеофрагмент:
> ...


Игорь, благодарю за ответ. Огромное уважение Вам как практикующему музыканту. Я почему спрашивал. Мы можем своей игрой приносить людям радость, эмоции. Всегда поздравляю своих друзей/знакомых/родственников/коллег и т.д. с праздниками, с юбилеями, днями рождения и т.д. А для чего мы учились этому искусству? Кто профессионально потом смог реализоваться в этом - молодцы. А кто просто закончил музыкальную школу - почти всегда остаются с остаточными знаниями/умениями (навыки пропадают быстро). Это мертвый багаж, не считая некоторой культуры восприятия музыки. Но ведь восстанови некоторые навыки, вспомни, что проходил в школе, посиди чуток перед камерой (ладно, немного подольше). И ты получаешь такой актив! Мужики, сколько дверей открывалось этим инструментом (женат, на сторону не хожу). Буквально сегодня отправил поздравление женщине из нашего клуба моржей. Ни с одним поздравлением рядом не стоит. Потому что Hand made, а не красивые стихи из интернета, коих тьма. 
Конечно, ТВ не особо жалует живую музыку. Но есть интернет. И потом живой звук - это ЖИВОЙ звук, а не электронщина, пусть и востребованная. Аудитория всегда есть. Кто не верит, пусть запишет себя на камеру, сопроводит запись текстом (только не штамповкой из интернета, а просто, но от души). И пошлет знакомым. Тогда и узнает, сколько истинных ценителей вокруг нас.


----------



## bolunov (22 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Давно их видел, несколько видео. Трое этих..., не знаю чем потрясающи. Голубизна в каждом жесте. Причёски неуставные, одёжа мятая, украшения бабские. Много электрической музыки и мало живой. Более голубков не смотрю, чтоб аппетит не испортить)).


Тоже за гендерные различия. Но что делает школа? У нас на предмет Технология, которая раньше называлась "Труды", планируют объединить мальчиков и девочек в одну группу. Уже давно нет электроплит для готовки еды, не используются станки. От теплицы во дворе школы остался только фундамент, и то потому что из бетона. Мужиков учителей почти нет, одно женское воспитание получается. Ну и кого хотим получить?
Вчера по ТВ стандапер хренов шутил про клиторы. Достаточно долго шутил, публика из мажоров ловила кайф. Вот уровень ТВ. А кто Родину будет защищать, если что?


----------



## Alex33 (22 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> А это с какого перепугу? MAN позиционировал себя как слушатель, а не как участник конкурса ... . Чтобы иметь право оценить вкус дерьма, не надо предъявлять диплом профессионального химика).


Александр, Ваше замечание принимается. Только человек ценится не словами, а делами. И потом, MAN, своим красноречием и философским подходом к жизни любого из нас за пояс заткнёт - адвокаты ему не нужны. Никакого конкурса нет, хотелось оживить сайт музыкальными паузами. По желанию).


----------



## bolunov (22 Янв 2021)

kep написал(а):


> В одиночку стыдно , но с солирующим Ричардом Ноелом получилось неплохо:


Kep, спасибо. С некоторых пор стал понимать, что уровень владения определяется не только (а может и не столько) скоростью и точностью попадания пальцев. Но тем, как звучит каждый звук. Ноэл это ярко продемонстрировал. Раньше, лет30 назад, играл в ансамбле на синтезаторе Roland D-50. Хорошие звуки, особенно фоны были на высоте.


----------



## kep (22 Янв 2021)

Куда-то дискуссия уплыла вниз: все-таки аккордеон висит выше пояса.
Вот вам коллектив на послушать:


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (23 Янв 2021)

Хорошие ребята, техничные, сыгранные, высокопрофессиональные музыканты. Обработка интересная, я её раньше не слышал)).
Кстати, с баянистом - Сашей Тарасовым - я знаком лично. Он выпускник нашего Уфимского чилища искусств, замечательный музыкант, добрый и порядочный человек)).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (23 Янв 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Согласен, что коллективчик мерзопакостный, ещё хуже, пожалуй, чем "Баян-микс"...


Хочется вступиться за "Баян-микс".
Можно по разному относиться к их творчеству, но я могу с уверенностью утверждать, что то, что делают эти музыканты - это хорошо, так как они популяризируют в широких слоях населения наши народные инструменты. Посмотрят родители с детьми на их выступление по телеку и спросят своих чад: "Хочешь также?" Они ответят: "Да", и куда они потом пойдут? Правильно в музыкальную школу. И вот в нашем полку прибавка)). Добавлю, что 10 лет назад мы на 1 курс в училище еле-еле 12 человек набирали, искать приходилось, а сейчас 1 курс - 18 человек (я - классный руководитель 1 курса, знаю о чем говорю), еще и конкурс у нас небольшой на место...
Сам Сергей Войтенко и Сергей Котков - высокопрофессиональные музыканты. С. Войтенко - победитель Клингенталя (классика, 1998г., 1 место), С. Котков - лаурет нескольких десятков всероссийских и международных конкурсов, выпускник Уфимского училища искусств. Оба - выпускники РАМ им. Гнесиных. Сергей Войтенко также является организатором и главным идейным вдохновителем международного конкурса "Виват - баян!", проходящего ежегодно в Самаре, причем на самом высоком организационном уровне. Это ли не вклад в наше баянно-аккордеонное искусство?
А искусство - оно многолико. И каждому его виду есть место под солнцем, не правда ли.


----------



## Alex33 (23 Янв 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Куда-то дискуссия уплыла вниз: все-таки аккордеон висит выше пояса.





kep написал(а):


> Вот вам коллектив на послушать:


Полностью согласен с Игорем: "Хорошие ребята, техничные, сыгранные, высокопрофессиональные музыканты". А вот обработка известного музыкального произведения "tico tico", для аккордеона, на меня не произвела особого впечатления. Возможно, от отсутствия музыкального образования, у меня сложилось такое субъективное мнение. Но, как правильно сказал Игорь: "А искусство - оно многолико. И каждому его виду есть место под солнцем, не правда ли".


----------



## vev (23 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин 

Про лычки мы все и все прекрасно знаем, но с определением их творчества лично я не согласен: чисто порнография.... Умеют, но не опускаются до желания показать нормальный уровень и поднять уровень слушателя. Плывут как .... по потоку. Типа : пипл хавает... Я бы считал это профанацией.... Скакать по сцене под фанеру - не велика заслуга ИМХО....
По-моему, Сергей слишком углубился а конкурсы и самопиар, а тягать мех ему уже и не интересно....


----------



## Alex33 (23 Янв 2021)




----------



## bolunov (8 Мар 2021)

Коллеги, сегодня праздник у наших дам. И если они просматривают нашу тему (а вдруг?), то слова ниже и музыкальное произведение - для них (пока на уровне художественной самодеятельности, но хороша ложка к обеду).

Как здорово, что вы, женщины, есть на этом свете! Вы наполняете смыслом нашу жизнь. Мы готовы вас завоевывать снова и снова, совершать ради вас безрассудные поступки, вдохновляться вами, реализовывать ваши самые смелые желания.

Долой 50 оттенков гендерности, и да здравствуют наши настоящие женщины, у которых есть все шансы найти своих настоящих мужчин!


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Мар 2021)

Замечательно! Так мало кто умеет, особенно виден прогресс быстрый, и способности недюжинные... .
Из мелкого. Моя училка по ф-но была пожилая дама с идеальной техникой, довоенной закалки. Как не заболтать произведение со скоростными пассажами? Как выдержать темп, не сбивая его при этих пассажах? То, что крайний день перед экзаменом его не играют- понятное дело, руки восстановятся и голова освежится. Ну, ещё метроном. А ещё указка, и по рукам... . 
А в целом очень круто. Если не считать непроизвольного нарушения темпа на зарепетированных фразах... .


----------



## bolunov (9 Мар 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Замечательно! Так мало кто умеет, особенно виден прогресс быстрый, и способности недюжинные... .
> Из мелкого. Моя училка по ф-но была пожилая дама с идеальной техникой, довоенной закалки. Как не заболтать произведение со скоростными пассажами? Как выдержать темп, не сбивая его при этих пассажах? То, что крайний день перед экзаменом его не играют- понятное дело, руки восстановятся и голова освежится. Ну, ещё метроном. А ещё указка, и по рукам... .
> А в целом очень круто. Если не считать непроизвольного нарушения темпа на зарепетированных фразах... .


Вот спасибо! Все по делу и без нравоучений. Согласен! Дело в том, что запись была сделана 7 марта, дальше тянуть было некуда, а техника еще не подошла. Сделал упор на эмоции, пожертвовав технической составляющей. Ну и полный набор сопутствующих нарушений получил в придачу. 
Теперь спокойно продолжу работать над произведением, доводя его до хорошего уровня. 
Благодарю Вас!


----------



## bolunov (8 Май 2021)

Добрый день, завсегдатаи форума. Завтра день Победы, с наступающим праздником! У меня нет в репертуаре военных песен. Однако, в юности во время службы в армии в ГСВГ (группа советских войск в Германии) мне посчастливилось не только бегать по полям с автоматом, но и выступать в составе ансамбля и сольно в солдатском клубе, лейпцигских ресторанах, немецких школах и т.д. 
Иногда музыканты шутили, например когда вступление песни "The final countdown" группы Europe плавно переходило в красивую еврейскую мелодию 7:40, а дальше - попурри на тему "что_взбредет_в_голову". 
А тут армейский друг заехал в гости (вместе служили, вместе играли в армии и даже после нее), вспомнили армейский репертуар, за 30 минут сорвали голоса, и все на трезвую голову.
Так что вот, в честь праздника небольшое попурри.
Что касается темы форума (муки выбора итальянца)... До сих пор не нарадуюсь звучанию. Один басовый голос в правой может творить чудеса. Левая рука тоже под стать правой. Для эстрады шикарно.


----------



## vyachek (8 Май 2021)

С наступающим Днем Победы!


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Май 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> С наступающим


Классно и стильно!
Монтировал кто-то из молодых? На 1.33 гармонь вверх ногами поставили). Но у Вас всё прекрасно!


----------



## bolunov (8 Май 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> С наступающим Днем Победы!


Спасибо, очень к месту. Все по-настоящему.


----------



## vyachek (8 Май 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Монтировал кто-то из молодых?


Всё сам.


----------



## bolunov (6 Июн 2021)

Вот такое сегодня настроение...


----------



## maestrojan (7 Июн 2021)

bolunov написал(а):


> Уважаемые профессионалы!
> Ищу аккордеон, просмотрел avito и пришел к выводу, что мне нужна ваша помощь в выборе аккордеона.
> Немного о себе. Сергей, 51 год, за спиной музыкальная школа, играл все время на немецких аккордеонах Вельтмейстер, Рояль Стандарт, когда-то был призером республиканского конкурса исполнительского мастерства, но профессиональная сфера деятельности к музыке не относится - преподаю информатику в школе. Брал в руки инструмент от случая к случаю. Теперь, когда младшему сыну около трех лет, играем и поем с ним почти каждый день. Никогда не играл на настоящем итальянце (город небольшой, таковых просто нет), а все время хотелось. И вот сейчас есть возможность выделить некоторую сумму для осуществления давнего желания (которое за неимением больших денег постепенно превращается в мечту). Сумма в районе 100 000 рублей. Понимаю, что это очень мало, но при зарплате в 35000 в месяц сильно не разгуляешься.
> Что играю? Народные песни, Чардаш, Карусель, вальсы, Яблочко, Цыганочка и т.д. - для души. Теперь с малышом детские песни и танцы. Классику не играю, музыкой не зарабатываю.
> ...





https://www.avito.ru/krasnodar/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_novyy._settimio_soprani_artist_vi_678464535


могу уступить если что!


----------



## bolunov (7 Июн 2021)

maestrojan написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/krasnodar/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_novyy._settimio_soprani_artist_vi_678464535
> 
> 
> могу уступить если что!


Спасибо! Но я уже приобрел инструмент, который мне соответствует. Ваш инструмент шикарный, пусть он найдет достойного профессионала.


----------



## Emily (9 Июн 2021)

Добрый день. Помогите выбрать готово-выборный полный аккордеон для девушки, через год-два планирует поступление в училище, в дальнейшем в Консерваторию. Нужен хороший инструмент, но желательно не с запредельной стоимостью. Сразу скажу - в настоящее время бюджет ограничен, но потому и спрашиваю сильно заранее (будем искать спонсоров, копить, подрабатывать и пр.). Видела на сайтах продают и за 100-150 тысяч (например, на Аккордеон шоп), но насколько можно верить качеству таких инструментов? На одном из концертов мне сказали, что хороший инструмент, даже б/у, стоит не меньше 350-400 тысяч. Разъясните, пожалуйста, в чем загвоздка, почему тогда на сайте предлагают дешевле. Я сама разбираюсь в этом слабо, посоветоваться не с кем. У нас в городе хороший инструмент купить практически невозможно, поэтому планируем поездку в Москву. Дочь лауреат многих конкурсов, трижды обладатель Гран-при и пр...
То есть сейчас надо определиться, какой инструмент (немецкий, итальянский?) и какая сумма нужна для его покупки. И, конечно, б/у.


----------



## vev (9 Июн 2021)

Emily,
указанная Вами сумма за г/в - вполне реальная цена. Ниже не купить что-то разумное. Разве что слегка подбитую Супиту с встроенной советской выборкой. Указанный магазин - обычный лохотрон и советую держаться от него как можно дальше....

Про "немецкие" инструменты можете забыть сразу... Ничего разумного за последние 30 лет они не выпустили. И уж точно не г/в...

Накосячил при объединении тем... Поэтому так...


vev написал(а):


> Emily,
> указанная Вами сумма за г/в - вполне реальная цена. Ниже не купить что-то разумное. Разве что слегка подбитую Супиту с встроенной советской выборкой. Указанный магазин - обычный лохотрон и советую держаться от него как можно дальше....
> 
> Про "немецкие" инструменты можете забыть сразу... Ничего разумного за последние 30 лет они не выпустили. И уж точно не г/в...


Спасибо.
Не подскажете, где можно смотреть не лохотрон и какую модель аккордеона советуете?

И что можете сказать про этот аккордеон?





Victoria. Интернет-магазин Владимира Бутусова: аккордеоны, баяны, гармони, аксессуары, сувениры


Victoria. Интернет-магазин Владимира Бутусова: аккордеоны, баяны, гармони, аксессуары, сувениры




baianist.ru




Вес у него, правда, приличный...

Emily, 
Не пытайтесь Вы, не будучи профессионалом влезать в эти дела. Выбирать должен тот, кто на нем будет музицировать. Советовать модели, не зная предпочтений - так не бывает... Если советуют без дополнительных вопросов - бегите от таких советчиков  
Вес у них у всех весьма изрядный. Сильно меньше даже не рассчитывайте


----------



## Emily (9 Июн 2021)

Подскажите тогда, где можно искать достойный инструмент? И хотя бы примерно, какой.


----------



## vev (9 Июн 2021)

Emily, 
искать точно не в московских интернет магазинах  
Если новый итальянец - под заказ. Б/у - определитесь с моделью и желаниями, а дальше Avito или Zet10


----------



## Emily (9 Июн 2021)

Так я и прошу помочь определиться с моделью. На чем сейчас играют в училищах? Новый инструмент не потянем, увы.
На авито у нас готово-выборные вообще не продают, выбора нет, в магазинах новые только под заказ.


----------



## Emily (9 Июн 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Emily,
> Не пытайтесь Вы, не будучи профессионалом влезать в эти дела. Выбирать должен тот, кто на нем будет музицировать. Советовать модели, не зная предпочтений - так не бывает... Если советуют без дополнительных вопросов - бегите от таких советчиков
> Вес у них у всех весьма изрядный. Сильно меньше даже не рассчитывайте


Дочери 13 лет, профессионалом ее сложно назвать. Играла и играет сейчас на немецком аккордеоне, в нашей музыкальной школе у нее лучший инструмент, так что о предпочтениях тоже не приходится говорить. Выбирать, конечно, будем с ней вместе. Но надо хотя бы понять, куда кидаться. Если приедем в Москву, есть шансы б/у нормальный купить? Кроме Авито (это ж как повезет - сегодня есть, завтра "купили уже"), есть магазины комиссионные, где можно приличный инструмент купить? Или можно прокатиться через всю страну и вернуться с пустыми руками? Если есть такие магазины, подскажите, пожалуйста.


----------



## vev (10 Июн 2021)

Emily, 

приезжать в Москву без проработки вопроса и без резерва конкретного, отсмотренного и проверенного спецами инструмента, да еще и так далеко, смысла нет никакого. За два года много чего поменяется - зачем торопиться? Со 150-ю тр ловить реально нечего. Даже не старайтесь. Б/у инструмент в настоящее время менее полумиллиона - считайте подарок или что-то с ним не в порядке.


----------



## ugly (10 Июн 2021)

Бюджет-то только на Супиту или что похожее, 50-летнее, многократно ремонтированное...


----------



## Emily (10 Июн 2021)

Я ведь не писала, что мы хотим взять аккордеон за 150 тр. Я спрашивала, сколько нужно для покупки нормального инструмента. Поняла уже, что тысяч 400 надо, на эту сумму (+ с запасом) и ориентируемся. А вопрос покупки я и стараюсь проработать, потому здесь и спрашиваю. Где взять спецов, которые могут подсказать - где купить, посоветовать, какой купить, протестировать конкретный инструмент? 
Аккордеон желательно приобрести в течение следующего учебного года, потом еще год на осваивание инструмента и подготовка к вступительным экзаменам уже на этом аккордеоне. Так что времени не так уж много. 
Спасибо, что помогли определиться хотя бы с необходимым бюджетом. Но где искать инструмент, для меня по-прежнему загадка...


----------



## vev (10 Июн 2021)

Emily, 
Вы как-то выборочно читаете... 
Для начала, Вы начали общаться в теме, в которой описан реальный опыт подбора инструмента. Там есть собственно имена тех, кого здесь на форуме считают проверенными и надежными продавцами. Я тоже упоминал... Обращайтесь, обсуждайте хотелки, спрашивайте по поводу цен.


----------



## Emily (10 Июн 2021)

Спасибо, буду перечитывать.)) Надеюсь и в дальнейшем на вашу помощь.


----------



## ugly (10 Июн 2021)

Emily написал(а):


> Но где искать инструмент, для меня по-прежнему загадка...


А Вы где территориально? Как ни странно, своему сыну нашел инструмент на Авито у нас в провинции (в Пензе). Да, года за 2 (а то и за 3) это было единственное объявление о продаже итальянского аккордеона, но тем не менее... А перед этим нашел Супиту г/в, и тоже в своём городе. Если муз.училище в городе есть, то и инструменты его студенты, текущие или бывшие, иногда продают.


----------



## bolunov (10 Июн 2021)

Emily написал(а):


> Спасибо, буду перечитывать.)) Надеюсь и в дальнейшем на вашу помощь.


Добрый день. Так как я начал эту тему пару лет назад и в итоге купил подходящий для меня инструмент, то Вам, возможно, будет полезен мой опыт. Я искал себе хороший итальянский аккордеон, готовый, для души (я не профессионал, но продвинутый любитель). Начинал с просмотра интернет-магазинов и Avito. После 2-3 недель просмотра форумов начал понимать, что бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке, а еще есть очень изощренные методы развода доверчивых и мало понимающих в этом деле потенциальных покупателей. Как я понимаю, Вы из их числа. 
Обратился на данный форум с конкретным вопросом и несколькими вариантами решения. Эти варианты были успешно отметены, ценник поднялся с 100 000 до 200-250 тыс. рублей (2 года назад на готовый инструмент). Завсегдатаи форума посоветовали обратиться к Zet10. Кстати, Вам здесь тоже посоветовали обратиться к этому человеку (почитайте выше). В процессе нашей с ним личной переписки были уточнены мои хотелки, и найден инструмент, соответствующий моим финансовым возможностям. 
Все, что говорили о Zet10 форумчане, готов подтвердить. Покупкой доволен.
Теперь немного об итальянских инструментах в сравнении с немецкими. Клавиатура у итальянцев сильно отличается от немецких в лучшую сторону. Для будущего профессионала это очень важно. Аккордеоны с ломаной декой (cassoto) обладают более глубоким звучанием по сравнению с прямодечными, это тоже важно. Лучше сразу брать максимально хороший инструмент (в рамках Ваших финансовых возможностей), чем соглашаться на компромисс, а потом жалеть о содеянном. Платите один раз, а пользоваться будете много лет.
Если есть видео выступления Вашей дочери, можете поместить его сюда. Во-первых, всегда интереснее помогать человеку, которого представляешь. Во-вторых, может что-то дополнительно подскажут знающие люди.


----------



## Emily (10 Июн 2021)

Спасибо большое за ответы.
Мы в Иркутске. Да, училище есть, но аккордеонистов в нем считанные единицы, мы туда уже обращались. Педагог говорит, что приобрел инструмент специально для моей дочери с условием, что она пойдет именно к нему, но дочь наше училище не рассматривает, хочет уезжать. И в местной Филармонии нас знают, но с инструментом пока не получается.
Посоветовались с семьей, решили взять паузу до осени. На сегодняшний день располагаем примерно 250 тр, из них половину дочь заработала самостоятельно (стипендиат мэра и губернатора), остальное "поскребем по сусекам" ))), думаю, наберем. Всё же обращаться уже по конкретному инструменту есть смысл, имея возможность сразу его и купить. Да, почитала о Zet10, обязательно обращусь, еще раз спасибо за наводку. Теперь хоть какая-то ясность в голове.
Видео есть с последнего конкурса, правда, не с идеальной игрой, но... не профессионал еще пока, нервы иногда подводят. И пандемия внесла свои коррективы, мало выступлений было, а значит, еще волнительнее. Если администратор не против:


----------



## bolunov (10 Июн 2021)

Emily написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за ответы.
> Мы в Иркутске. Да, училище есть, но аккордеонистов в нем считанные единицы, мы туда уже обращались. Педагог говорит, что приобрел инструмент специально для моей дочери с условием, что она пойдет именно к нему, но дочь наше училище не рассматривает, хочет уезжать. И в местной Филармонии нас знают, но с инструментом пока не получается.
> Посоветовались с семьей, решили взять паузу до осени. На сегодняшний день располагаем примерно 250 тр, из них половину дочь заработала самостоятельно (стипендиат мэра и губернатора), остальное "поскребем по сусекам" ))), думаю, наберем. Всё же обращаться уже по конкретному инструменту есть смысл, имея возможность сразу его и купить. Да, почитала о Zet10, обязательно обращусь, еще раз спасибо за наводку. Теперь хоть какая-то ясность в голове.
> Видео есть с последнего конкурса, правда, не с идеальной игрой, но... не профессионал еще пока, нервы иногда подводят. И пандемия внесла свои коррективы, мало выступлений было, а значит, еще волнительнее. Если администратор не против:


Да мы почти земляки! Я живу в г. Зеленогорске Красноярского края. Спасибо за видео, впечатляет. Вспомнил свой межреспубликанский конкурс, когда мне из 4 произведений оценили только 3 (одно забраковали как не соответствующее тематике) и дали третье место, за что я послал председателя жюри вместе с его предложением учиться в их столичном музыкальном интернате (г. Ашхабад). 
Александре - успехов в ее музыкальной карьере! Она действительно достойна настоящего итальянского инструмента. 
И все-таки спишитесь с Юрием (Zet10), обрисуйте ситуацию, узнайте, на что вам можно рассчитывать. Чем определеннее информация, тем легче принимать решение. Да и цены постоянно растут...


----------



## Игорь Петрович (22 Июн 2021)

Доброго времени суток, Друзья! Прошёл почти год после моего посещения темы по поводу выбора итальянского инструмента. Тема очень интересная, но последнее время обсуждения ушли несколько в другую сторону, вот я и решил поделиться переменами в своих изысканиях. Напомню, год назад приобрел у Zet10 аккордеон Scandalli Polifonico c сурдиной. Итальянская механика радовала своей мягкостью, голоса нежностью звучания. Но, после того, как у приятеля поиграл на Супите, очень захотелось инструмент с Cassotto. Вновь обратился к Юрию и... перед Новым Годом стал обладателем готового пятиголосного Bugari Armando Champion. Инструмент был прямо сказать, несколько не в кондиции, переделан, и не самым аккуратным образом, даже знаю точно кем)) Zet10 предложил мне именно этот вариант, поскольку учитывал мои финансовые возможности и умение приводить в порядок инструменты. За это предложение я ему очень благодарен. Переделка заключалась в том, что пикколо из ломанной деки переместили в прямую, а розлив перенастроили в простой кларнет и запихнули в ломанную деку. Как это выглядело физически, надо было видеть, фото не сохранил, дабы не вызывать рвотных рефлексов у достопочтимой публики)) Компоновка инструмента очень своеобразная, пикколо в ломанной деке смущало, поэтому не сразу занялся приведением инструмента в порядок, звучал он не плохо и в переделанном варианте, но, зная, что внутри, испытывал постоянную неприязнь. В итоге пару месяцев назад аккуратно перевосковал инструмент, вернул пикколо в ломанную деку, кларнет в прямую, в розлив сильно настраивать не стал, дал лёгкий 10 центов и настроил весь инструмент на 440 Гц. По идее ломанная дека хорошо работает на низких частотах и фагот там прежде всего уместен, а вот наличие пикколо очень смущало. Оказалось, что тот, кто делал этот инструмент знал, что он делает. Отдельно пиколка звучит глухо, но в купе с другими голосами даёт невероятную бархатистость звучания. Розлив в инструменте был двухголосый и портить им великолепное звучание инструмента я не стал, мне больше нравится трёхголосный розлив, хотел сперва вообще без розлива сделать, но решил для окраса оставить "немецкий" розлив, тем более наличие пяти голосов позволяет получить от аккордеона полноценное четырёхголосное камерное звучание. Звук у инструмента потрясающий, лучше, чем у Супиты, на мой вкус, а механика намного лучше. Очень доволен аккордеоном. Инструмент с ррозливом мне тоже хотелось и как вариант, купил себе Weltmeister S5, там идёт трёхголосный розлив один кларнет в ломанной деке настроен классически, два другие в прямой идут +15 центов и - 15 центов, басы только мне в S5 не нравятся, очень слабые и пиколка в левой дрянная на неё более качественных голосов хватило, немцы влепили туда чешские. Вот, такая история, душа успокоилась, инструмент полностью удовлетворяет запросам. Еще раз спасибо Юрию!


----------



## vyachek (22 Июн 2021)

Игорь Петрович,
Здравствуйте. У Супиты вполне неплохой бас. Как обстоят дела с басом у Bugari Armando Champion? И сколько весит инструмент?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (22 Июн 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Игорь Петрович,
> Здравствуйте. У Супиты вполне неплохой бас. Как обстоят дела с басом у Bugari Armando Champion? И сколько весит инструмент?


Добрый вечер! Бас у Bugari отменный, весит 13,4 кг.


----------



## bolunov (9 Янв 2022)

БЕССАМЕ МУЧО
или пусть Новый год наступает!

Друзья мои! В последний день новогодних праздников хочу поздравить вас с наступившим Новым годом!

Известно, что у человека пять органов чувств, которые наполняют нашу жизнь ощущениями и эмоциями.

Первый и самый главный - зрение. Желаю вам всегда быть красивыми, радоваться красоте окружающего мира, а также шедеврам, выполненным руками Мастеров.

Второй - вкус. Это моя слабость, люблю повеселиться, особенно поесть. Почаще балуйте свои вкусовые сосочки (без вреда своему организму).

Третий - запах. Наслаждайтесь не только французскими и арабскими ароматами. Получайте удовольствие от аромата леса после дождя, соленого запаха моря (все детство прошло на море, скучаю).

Как учитель информатики скажу, что компьютер не обрабатывает тактильную информацию (за исключением, разве что цифровых музыкальных инструментов). Но для человека это очень важно. Блаженствуйте в океане прикосновений!

И, наконец, звук. Еще одна моя слабость и хобби одновременно. Наслаждайтесь ласкающими слух словами любимых, улетайте вместе с утренним пением птиц, растворяйтесь в великолепных творениях композиторов и музыкантов. А еще лучше исполняйте их и создавайте свои!

Позвольте подарить вам музыкальную историю: Бессаме мучо, что в переводе на русский "Целуй меня страстно". И кто знает, что будет дальше...


----------



## alexpaw (9 Янв 2022)

bolunov написал(а):


> БЕССАМЕ МУЧО
> или пусть Новый год наступает!
> 
> Друзья мои! В последний день новогодних праздников хочу поздравить вас с наступившим Новым годом!
> ...


Позвольте и Вас поздравить с праздником, а также поблагодарить за классное исполнение. А моя слабость и хобби это баян.Вот уже пятый год усиленно осваиваю, но мой уровень не позволяет что-то выложить в сеть.


----------



## bolunov (9 Янв 2022)

alexpaw написал(а):


> Позвольте и Вас поздравить с праздником, а также поблагодарить за классное исполнение. А моя слабость и хобби это баян.Вот уже пятый год усиленно осваиваю, но мой уровень не позволяет что-то выложить в сеть.


Alexpaw, благодарю Вас. Скажу Вам по секрету, мой уровень тоже не позволяет. И я сам это вижу. Просто здесь люди с пониманием относятся, это во-первых. А во-вторых, если это нравится простым людям (не профессионалам, которые здесь, а Вашим знакомым, друзьям, близким), Вы просто обязаны выкладывать свои работы.
Боле того, как только Вы начнете это делать, Вы сами увидите, насколько продвинетесь вперед. Послушать свою игру со стороны и ужаснуться (в первый раз) - уже большого стоит. Вылезут многие косяки, о которых может быть и не догадывались. Зато потом Вы точно их устраните. 
Потом картинка на видео будет хуже некуда. И сразу появится желание узнать, как правильно ставится свет, чем лучше снимать, как редактировать звук. 
Если посмотрите ветку в ретроспективе, то увидите, как изменялось качество картинки в моих видео. Наверно, это первая запись, где меня более-менее устраивает освещение. 
Успеха Вам, коллега!


----------



## Сергей 001 (22 Янв 2022)

bolunov, заслушался, спасибо! Очень, видимо, нужно любить музыку и аккордеон, чтобы научиться так играть.


----------



## bolunov (23 Янв 2022)

Сергей 001 написал(а):


> bolunov, заслушался, спасибо! Очень, видимо, нужно любить музыку и аккордеон, чтобы научиться так играть.


Спасибо, Сергей. Да, профессионалом не стал, но любовь осталась. Сильный толчок дало приобретение итальянского инструмента.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (31 Авг 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. У Супиты вполне неплохой бас. Как обстоят дела с басом у Bugari Armando Champion? И сколько весит инструмент?


Появилась возможность непосредственно сравнивать звучание Supita и Bugari Armando, совсем недавно приобрёл Супиту в родной комплектации, без вкряченной выборки, продавец утверждал, что аккордеон в идеале. Пришлось только ледерин переклеить и в басах поиграть с залогами, дребезжали, в итоге аппарат стал в идеале. Теперь сравнение. Начну с басов, у Bugari бас мощнее, тем более конструктивные особенности Супиты, не позволяют получить полную отдачу басов, а именно, крышка левой механики не имеет отверстий для прохождения звука. и даже при открытой крышке Супита проигрывает. Фагот у Bugari мне нравится больше, хотя многие считают, что у Супиты он лучший, здесь думаю на любителя. Тембра у Bugari значительно богаче, здесь играет роль итальянская регистровая машинка, больше звукосочетаний, да и голосов в правой 5, против 4-х у Супиты. Ну а немецкая механика не идёт ни в какое сравнение с итальянской, короткий ход клавиатуры, мягкая, бесшумная. По весу Супита 12,5 кг. , а Bugari - 13,4 кг. это тяжелее, чем S5 - 13 кг.


----------



## андрей грубов (6 Сен 2022)

bolunov написал(а):


> Спасибо, Сергей. Да, профессионалом не стал, но любовь осталась. Сильный толчок дало приобретение итальянского инструмента.


Добрый день, не могли бы вы сказать какой вес у вашего Фантини?


----------



## андрей грубов (7 Сен 2022)

Приобрёл сегодня такой же инструмент как у уважаемого bolunov у не менее уважаемого zet10
Юрий, спасибо за инструмент, впереди у меня много работы по освоению техники игры. Могу сказать так: если у вас стоит задача приобрести инструмент, то не стоит изобретать велосипед,позвоните Юрию, скажите бюджет и будет вам счастье. Инструмент fantini, 7/8 кассото, внешне один в один как у топикстартера. Принимайте в ряды...


----------



## zet10 (8 Сен 2022)

андрей грубов написал(а):


> Добрый день, не могли бы вы сказать какой вес у вашего Фантини?


Андрей! Доброй ночи! Спасибо Вам за покупку инструмента! Пусть он Вас радует! Не забывайте о гарантии, она у Вас есть! Вы приобрели очень хороший инструмент по более чем щадящей (по нынешним временам) цене! Пусть этот инструмент дарит Вам радость, удовольствие, и не только Вам, но и Вашим прекрасным друзьям! От Всей души благодарю за покупку! Спасибо моим друзьям за рекомендации!


----------



## bolunov (9 Сен 2022)

андрей грубов написал(а):


> Добрый день, не могли бы вы сказать какой вес у вашего Фантини?


Андрей, здравствуйте!
Очень рад за Вас, представляю Ваши ощущения. Большой привет Zet10 и благодарность.
Извините, поздно увидел Ваш вопрос. Вес моего инструмента 11,6 кг, левая - готовая клавиатура (не выборная), аккордеон полный. Вес без футляра.


----------

